# Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (2014)



## SupesuGojira (Feb 21, 2013)

> *Megan Fox Joining Michael Bay's Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






(Also if a Mod can find the original Ninja Turtle's thread and just move it there, I would appreciate it. Couldn't find the original thread)

Let the madness commence!


----------



## kazuri (Feb 21, 2013)

They will never ever make a better TMNT movie than the first one. Especially with a dumbass 'alien' backstory, let alone with fox in it..


----------



## Gunners (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2013)

They _could_ make a better TMNT movie than the original.

But this is more pointing towards this not being such.


----------



## kazuri (Feb 21, 2013)

Youre nuts. TMNT is an anomaly. It isnt just a great tmnt movie, its one of the best super hero movies. The only movie that is even arguably better is TDK.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 21, 2013)

Stunna said:


> *They could make a better TMNT movie than the original.*
> 
> But this is more pointing towards this not being such.


The hell you been smoking ?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2013)

Nostalgia glasses are somethin' else.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 21, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Nostalgia glasses are somethin' else.



More like cocaine is a hell of a drug .  Not, like Bay found a way to add racist robots and have a guy looking at robot balls in his movies .


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm just saying that the original TMNT isn't beyond improvement.


----------



## kazuri (Feb 21, 2013)

> Nostalgia glasses are somethin' else.



Sorry I dont buy into huge explosions equaling a good movie, which is what 95% of super hero movies are, and therefor instantly being worse.

What exactly do you think could be improved upon from the first movie? If they make a thousand turtle movies, 999 of them will end up childish. Hell, if they make a thousand hero movies, 990 of them will end up just being explosions sprinkled with skin tight heroin outfits.

I may have nostalgia glasses but you have amnesia ones if you dont remember the second and third turtle movies.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 21, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I'm just saying that the original TMNT isn't beyond improvement.



And you think improvement and Bay mix together like bread and butter ?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2013)

How did you *both* miss that I said that this wasn't going to be better than the original? It's uncanny.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 21, 2013)

You started out as if you were thinking it could be improve by Bay and then after details came along you begin to think otherwise. Not like Bay tried to change it into Alien Ninja Turtles.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2013)

I didn't mean to imply that this movie was going to be better. Everything is pointing towards the opposite. But it is possible for the material to be adapted into a better movie than the original.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 21, 2013)

wonder what she had to do to get back on Bay's good graces. proably more than just wash his car.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah. She probably shined his shoes too.


----------



## The Big G (Feb 21, 2013)

I am now officially questioning the existence of a higher power


----------



## kazuri (Feb 21, 2013)

> How did you both miss that I said that this wasn't going to be better than the original? It's uncanny.



Ive never said anything that implies that. Im saying they will never make a better movie. It has great casting, plot, look. Would be lucky to get a tmnt that has any one of those things done well.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2013)

The movie is far from perfect.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 21, 2013)

Stunna is 16 years old he probably thinks it needs CGI and pop references he can understand.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2013)

Hop off the turtle cock, bro. It's a fun movie, but let's stop pretending it's freaking Citizen Kane.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 21, 2013)

Ill hop off as soon as you stop riding Bay blue energy wang .


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't think they will top the original TMNT. 

They gradually got worse after that. 2 was passable enough but 3 was just.........I don't even wanna think about it.

The CGI one a little while back was okay.

Sadly this movie doesn't even have me excited and it should. The fuck.


----------



## PureWIN (Feb 22, 2013)

How long until she talks shit about Bay and runs off again. It won't be long until she gets sick of Bay dropping hints in the movie of the 4 Turtles gangbanging her ass.


----------



## Ae (Feb 22, 2013)

I though this movie was drop?


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 22, 2013)

I like how kazuri said that TDK is only arguably better than TMNT 1


its nostalgia vision like that, that make people think Goku can one-shot Galactus, apparently that's the actual power consensus now at a certain forum that I shall not speak of here but i will say it has the same initials as Marvel vs. Capcom.



Masterpiece said:


> I though this movie was drop?



Bay doesn't drop....he grabs, dude is a pervert after all. It won't be long until Bay gets a hold of Thundercats or He-Man and throws models and acting noobs in those as well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2013)

Geez and I thought the first turtle movies were bad. This is gonna be shit-tier that matches Gigli


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 22, 2013)

Fox must still be laying it down on Bay real good.


----------



## Bender (Feb 22, 2013)

Despite al that shit-talking she did about him she's going to join another of his horrific films?


----------



## PDQ (Feb 22, 2013)

Stunna said:


> The movie is far from perfect.





kazuri said:


> Ive never said anything that implies that. Im saying they will never make a better movie. It has great casting, plot, look. Would be lucky to get a tmnt that has any one of those things done well.



I think you guys are just arguing the difference between can/could and will/would.  Obviously nothing is perfect, and when it comes to Hollywood and comic/superhero movies, even close to perfect is a lot to ask for, but it's impractical to expect more.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 22, 2013)

Bender said:


> Despite al that shit-talking she did about him she's going to join another of his horrific films?


it's this or Brazilian beer commercials for life.



Stunna said:


> Yeah. She probably shined his shoes too.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 22, 2013)

At this stage porn would have more prestige and she would keep her dignity than putting out just please Bay.


----------



## kazuri (Feb 22, 2013)

> I like how kazuri said that TDK is only arguably better than TMNT 1



I probably don't judge them the way you do. I think TDK had a slightly better story, but both movies executed, casted, directed, decorated, etc, pretty close to perfectly. Neither one could be improved upon much, therefor its only arguable on which one you personally like more.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 22, 2013)

kazuri said:


> I probably don't judge them the way you do. I think TDK had a slightly better story, but both movies executed, casted, directed, decorated, etc, pretty close to perfectly. Neither one could be improved upon much, therefor its only arguable on which one you personally like more.



Fair enough, I never really saw TDK as a comic book movie seeing as how they all were based off graphic novels.

I'm glad though that Batman is finally getting his own comic book movie (we had 3 graphic novel movies, 2 campfests and 2 tim burton films starring Batman)

I think Batman should have an inhuman villain this time someone he simply can't just beat up where he has to mix his martail arts with his tech archery to beat them maybe someone like Man-Bat, Killer Croc or Clayface. BUt offcourse its going to get panned for "not being realistic enough" or "Batman is too captain america-ish, he should be bulky and lumbering around hurr durr"

Wait what were we talking about? oh right TMNT film yeah its going to suck but maybe Bay will pick someone hot so we can have some April Oneil fanservcie. Unless offcourse its the overrated Megan Fox in which case...its not even worth watching a pirated version online like I usually do with crappy movies out in theatres).


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 22, 2013)

You just _had_ to remind me that Bay is still making movies...


----------



## SupesuGojira (May 9, 2013)

Well folks, time for an update. (Sorry to those who just want to forget this movie's existence)
But first thing's first, the movie's title has been changed from Ninja Turtles, to Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles. Probably the only good aspect regarding this movie in general. 

Second update, On Set photos of Megan Fox as April in her yellow jacket has made way onto the internet recently. 















> *Michael Bay’s ‘Ninja Turtles’ Casts Splinter*
> 
> 
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Platinum Dunes has already found its Leonardo, Donatello, Michelangelo, and Raphael. Now the Michael Bay-produced Ninja Turtles reboot has cast the sage mentor to the heroes in a half-shell. Seinfeld alum Danny Woodburn will play Master Splinter in the live action/CG hybrid directed by Jonathan Liebesman. Paramount will release the pic June 6, 2014. Woodburn’s recent credits include Mirror, Mirror and recurring roles on Fox’s Bones and Disney XD’s recently renewed Crash & Bernstein. He is repped by Global Artists Agency.





> *NINJA TURTLES (2014) ACTORS REVEALED*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *Michael Bay Confirms the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles are NOT Aliens*
> 
> For a while, it seemed that every single bit of news coming out for the upcoming John Liebesman directed Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles reboot had the fans in an uproar.  None more so than a very early statement from Michael Bay who told people that the heroes in a half-shell would be alien creatures this time around.  Now, during a press interview Bay has backtracked and confirmed that this is no longer the case.  They're mutants again!
> 
> ...



Well that's pretty much it in terms of the update, resume the madness!


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 9, 2013)

We havent forgotten we just want it to go away. Thanks a lot for bringing it back  sigh.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2013)

Lol this movie is already starting to crack me up


----------



## Stunna (May 9, 2013)

Will Arnett's in this?


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2013)

They got something right.  This is the first April I have ever wanted to have sex with.


----------



## Surf (May 9, 2013)

Why do those photos look like they came from the set of a Transformers movie? Oh right, cause that's what this will fucking turn into.

_Cowabunga dudes! Let's get Shredder! *EXPLOSIONS*_


----------



## James Bond (May 9, 2013)

They'll summon their turtlezords against Shredder's putty monster.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 9, 2013)

So which turtle will be the black stereotype?


----------



## Death Certificate (May 9, 2013)

> So which turtle will be the black stereotype?



Probably Mikey



Rukia said:


> They got something right.  This is the first April I have ever wanted to have sex with.



Not even this one?


----------



## James Bond (May 9, 2013)

All I see is a wax model infront of the tardis


----------



## Narutossss (May 9, 2013)

megan fox as april?


----------



## Surf (May 9, 2013)

Death Certificate said:


> Not even this one?



Wow, she's nice. Another missed opportunity by Bay.


----------



## Surf (May 10, 2013)

Photos of the mo-cap turtles:


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2013)

Okay.  I was wrong.  This film really isn't going to work.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2013)

Did The Foot become some blind Ninja Spec Ops?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 10, 2013)

They look ridiculous


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2013)

Think about it.  Humanoid Turtles walking around.  Probably going to carry a G or PG rating.  This film is going to battle for the "cheesiest film of the year" title.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2013)

They can't battle for the cheesiest film of the year. Remember they are running again the yearly Adam Sandler movie .


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 10, 2013)

Damn you Michael Bay, stop crushing my childhood.


----------



## Suzuku (May 10, 2013)

Have any of you seen a ninja turtles movie before?


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2013)

Not a good one.


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2013)

They're the world's most fearsome fighting team!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 11, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Have any of you seen a ninja turtles movie before?



The three live action movies, yes they were bad but they were so bad it's good category outside the third, which was boring and involved time travel.

"Ah! The rat! So it has a name... it HAD a name". 
"YOU LIE !" 
"Do I?"

Shredder looked like a bad Darth Vader cosplay but I was cool with it.


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2013)

Disagree with the so bad they are good stance.  Film Club saw TMNT 2 recently.  It was awful.  Batman and Robin level bad.





Suzuku said:


> Have any of you seen a ninja turtles movie before?


Actually saw all three of them at the cinema.


----------



## Narutossss (May 11, 2013)

oh shit bay actually added a black ops unit into this


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2013)

Skip Shredder.  They should have Baxter Stockman as the villain in this.


----------



## Majinsaga (May 11, 2013)

Surf said:


> Photos of the mo-cap turtles:



With that shit on, they look like the retarded kids from school being walked out to the restroom before they piss or shit themselves.


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2013)

**


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2013)

Bet Bay won't even use any of this.  This footage is going straight into his spank bank.


----------



## Overwatch (May 11, 2013)

James Bond said:


> All I see is a wax model infront of the tardis



I admit, I laughed.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 11, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Have any of you seen a ninja turtles movie before?



I've seen the first two when I was a kid. 

I remember waiting for hours in the queue to see the first one. It was total madness.


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2013)

TMNT was huge when I was a kid.  The action figures sold really well.  The cartoon was popular.  The arcade game was the most popular game at the arcade (later became TMNT 2 for the NES).

So yeah.  Lots of people went and saw the films when they came out.


----------



## Majinsaga (May 11, 2013)

Rukia said:


> TMNT was huge when I was a kid.  The action figures sold really well.  The cartoon was popular.  The arcade game was the most popular game at the arcade (later became TMNT 2 for the NES).
> 
> So yeah.  Lots of people went and saw the films when they came out.



I think what he might have been trying to say is like many childhood memories, the first movies weren't really any good as people are remembering them. So there really wasn't much to ruin in the first place.


----------



## Suzuku (May 11, 2013)

I guess no one in this thread knows what a fucking mocap suit is.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 11, 2013)

I liked the first one



Suzuku said:


> I guess no one in this thread knows what a fucking mocap suit is.



I do, but just because you know what it is doesn't mean you can't make fun of it.


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2013)

Functionality doesn't make the images any less silly.


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2013)

Majinsaga said:


> I think what he might have been trying to say is like many childhood memories, the first movies weren't really any good as people are remembering them. So there really wasn't much to ruin in the first place.


This guy knows what's up.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 11, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> oh shit bay actually added a black ops unit into this



They might be his take on the foot ninjas. They must be wearing masks because they all have the same damn look from chin to forehead. 



Rukia said:


> Bet Bay won't even use any of this.  This footage is going straight into his spank bank.



Naw, it'll be reused for Transformer 4. They'll edit those turtles into Optimus Prime and company. 

[YOUTUBE]H7kcqB3thJM[/YOUTUBE]

lol


----------



## Grape (May 11, 2013)

Rukia said:


> They got something right.  This is the first April I have ever wanted to have sex with.




I wouldn't touch Megan Fox with a ten foot pole.

Her being April instantly makes this movie bad. Very bad.


----------



## Suzuku (May 11, 2013)

Everyone keeps saying "Bay Bay Bay". Bay is not directing this movie.


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2013)

Oh.  I thought he was.  Just a producer credit?


----------



## Suzuku (May 11, 2013)

Yes                .


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 11, 2013)

Majinsaga said:


> I think what he might have been trying to say is like many childhood memories, the first movies weren't really any good as people are remembering them. So there really wasn't much to ruin in the first place.



Actually there is.

Because you remember them as being awesome. When I think of Ninja turtles, I remember amazing action figures, amazing cartoon, amazing movie.

I'd probably hate all of them right now if I tried to re-experience them, but thats not the point.


----------



## Surf (May 15, 2013)

Video from the set:

[YOUTUBE]Smi0roTZjXk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## James Bond (May 15, 2013)

They meant to be part of the foot clan? Why do they have assault rifles?


----------



## -Dargor- (May 15, 2013)

Are people in this thread seriously criticising a kid's movie from the early 90s?

Its a kid's movie, of course its subpar when you watch it as anything older than 10...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 15, 2013)

Surf said:


> Video from the set:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Smi0roTZjXk[/YOUTUBE]



Video is removed due to copyright.


----------



## Surf (May 15, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Video is removed due to copyright.



Well that was quick. Looking for a re-upload now.


----------



## Stunna (May 15, 2013)

-Dargor- said:


> Are people in this thread seriously criticising a kid's movie from the early 90s?
> 
> Its a kid's movie, of course its subpar when you watch it as anything older than 10...


*cough*ET*cough*


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 19, 2013)

Shots of the Turtles lair:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 19, 2013)

Heh sitting on pizza hut boxes.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2013)

Ugh.  This doesn't look very promising.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 19, 2013)

I actually be liking the design...a fine lair indeed argh


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 20, 2013)

Pizza Hut really 

you live in NYC home of the best pizza in the world and you choose pizza hut ninja bros


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 20, 2013)

Use to be Domino's....In the first live action films.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2013)

Seems Pizza Hut payed more then dominos this time


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 20, 2013)

So did Fox have to suck Bays dick or did he get to ass fuck her or something, last I heard they had a falling out after Transformers 2 so how is she in this movie?


----------



## Grape (Sep 20, 2013)

What the fuck? April is a ginger. A fine ass, late twenties-mid thirties ginger.

Not Megan Fox. Not in any way, shape or form Megan Fox.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 20, 2013)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> Pizza Hut really
> 
> you live in NYC home of the best pizza in the world and you choose pizza hut ninja bros



yeah, shit is dumb, you can get awesome pizza on any corner in NYC, or fuckin pizza hut garbage u can get in any state in the US where they don't know what good pizza is.  

i'm serious as a heart attack


----------



## Grape (Sep 20, 2013)

Yo, I'd take Skeezy Stuffed Crust Pizza Hut pizza over any NYC pizza.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2013)

I like to think this is a self portrait of Bay while directing.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2013)

Totally agree on the pizza thing.  That is just completely soulless.  Mac and Me all over again.


----------



## Rindaman (Sep 20, 2013)

^ If you guys were fans of the previous film series, then I don't see the  problem with them eating name brand Pizza in this version, they did this before as well,  it was just Dominos.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2013)

Maybe we were fans of Dominos .


----------



## Jimin (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm not a fan of Megan Fox being April but maybe I'm wrong. The hair thing is an easy fix with hair dye. Also, TMNT is suppose to be a fun movie so they shouldn't take it too seriously and Fox is better at comedy than drama anyways.

I'm not a fan of Mickey from Seinfeld being Splinter though.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2013)

Well actually TMNT was a pretty dark comic IIRC.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 20, 2013)

From what I've read, the original comics were much darker. That being said, the first TMNT cartoon series is still the most popular by a wide margin. It popularized TMNT as being more humorous and light hearted. The 2003 series is darker. The newer one seems to be closer to the original cartoon rather than the 2003 series in tone though.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 22, 2013)

Rindaman said:


> ^ If you guys were fans of the previous film series, then I don't see the  problem with them eating name brand Pizza in this version, they did this before as well,  it was just Dominos.



Yeah well I was only 3 years old when the second one came out so I didn't know any better nows a different story 



Grape said:


> Yo, I'd take Skeezy Stuffed Crust Pizza Hut pizza over any NYC pizza.



I Pity You


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jan 29, 2014)

Turtles & Shredders designs 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 29, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 









I Approve.

edit: How Appropriate that i was Ninja'd......


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jan 29, 2014)

Zen-aku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol to late


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 29, 2014)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> lol to late



Yellow flash


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jan 29, 2014)

Zen-aku said:


> Yellow flash




What an Absolute Perfect scenario that just went down


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 29, 2014)

The Turtles sure look buff and huge, wasn't expecting that.

But its an interesting and badass look too, if not also manly-looking, despite them being teenagers. Either Splinter has been strict on their training or the chemicals that mutated them are quite something. Must be the latter.

Shredder looks pretty sick. Lets see how all these look on screen.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 29, 2014)

Shredder looks fierce. Damn.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 29, 2014)

Shredder is a little busy for my taste but i Do like it.

All the turtles look  good, they show off there personalities with out going overboard.




Sennin of Hardwork said:


> But its an interesting and badass look too, if not also manly-looking, despite them being teenagers. Either Splinter has been strict on their training or the chemicals that mutated them are quite something. Must be the latter.


 well most teenage athletes are Ripped as hell.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2014)

lol @ Leo wearing Nike


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 29, 2014)

This makes me want to go back and watch the first Turtles movie. You can't really top the voices they had for Shredder and Raph in that first one.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 29, 2014)

Loving the Designs, I like how they have more of a samurai look .

Is Raph wearing a du-rag?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2014)

I can't wait for Bay to use Ralph as the token offensive character.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 29, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I can't wait for Bay to use *Ralph* as the token offensive character.



Da fuk is the matter with you?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2014)

lol**


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 29, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I can't wait for Bay to use Ralph as the token offensive character.



Raph is kinda  Dick so....probably wont be to hard.

also....*BAY IS NOT DIRECTING OR WRITING.*


I guarantee you if this movie is awesome every one is gonna try and downplay Bay's involvment.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2014)

Michael Bay delivers, CMX and I told you guys the blue energy Dalai Lama will deliver.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2014)

Zen-aku said:


> Raph is kinda  Dick so....probably wont be to hard.
> 
> also....*BAY IS NOT DIRECTING OR WRITING.*
> 
> ...


calm down, krunkenstein

as if producers have nothing to do with film development


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 29, 2014)

Stunna said:


> calm down, krunkenstein
> 
> as if producers have nothing to do with film development



The Movie being good or not will not be with him.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 29, 2014)

As a whole, no. But you can bet that his influence, whether good or bad, will be noticeable in the final product.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 29, 2014)

Not bad!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 29, 2014)

Shredder looks pretty badass, the turtles look nice too. Here's my guess on the movie's Shredder: so he's a white guy named Erik something instead of Oroku Saki. I'm thinking they might do what the 2003 series did and have the name Shredder be of a mythical Japanese warrior. Erik is obsessed with Japanese culture and is a master of ninjutsu. He decides to become a bad guy and masquerades as Shredder. This is what I think anyway.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 29, 2014)

I don't like Raphs bandana color in that pic. Looks maroon or burgundy. Needs to be closer to Luffy's shirt color in Sennins set.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 29, 2014)

Kinda mixed about it, but I'll definitely watch it so I won't decide until then.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 30, 2014)

> *TMNT SCOOP: Leaked Shredder Image Hiding Another Villain In Plain Sight*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 30, 2014)

Possible Kang as a villain? Something tells me James Rolfe is going to get a major fanboy erection 

This is either going to put Michael Bay's fanbase increase again or be another Last Airbender.


----------



## eluna (Jan 30, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> Possible Kang as a villain? Something tells me James Rolfe is going to get a major fanboy erection
> 
> This is either going to put Michael Bay's fanbase increase again or *be another Last Airbender*.


Or worse Dragon Ball Evolution


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 30, 2014)

Shredder looks good to me, the others may grow on me eventually.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 30, 2014)

Something tells me voices are not going to match the new look.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jan 30, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Something tells me voices are not going to match the new look.



Bay might actually redeem himself if he has the original VAs from the 1980s or 2000s series.

Also is it just me or is The Shredder like the Lex Luthor of TMNT when it comes to film  I'd love to see some other villains share the limelight.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 30, 2014)

I actually like how the turtles look. I was a fan of the original cartoon and movies as a kid. So I will give this a try. Hope its good


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 31, 2014)

eluna said:


> Or worse Dragon Ball Evolution



.... Implying DBE was worse then The last airbender


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 31, 2014)

As long as it doesn't effect Guardians of the Galaxy's box office I hope it's good.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 31, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 1, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> As long as it doesn't effect Guardians of the Galaxy's box office I hope it's good.



Oh it will


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

To be fair, Ninja Turtles do look lame.

It's not like they're adopting for the ORIGINAL source.


----------



## SupesuGojira (Feb 1, 2014)

godzillafan430 said:


> Bay might actually redeem himself if he has the original VAs from the 1980s or 2000s series.t.





> *NINJA TURTLES (2014) ACTORS REVEALED*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope this barrel of VA can deliver for the turtles, not sure if they will nail it, but the possibility is there.  

It would be a kind fan gesture or nod if they had the original VAs from the first film to be cameos within this movie. It would be a nice nod towards the actors who helped bring the turtles to life, and towards fans who grew up with the original film.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 1, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Sennin of Hardwork said:


>








Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Not bad!



They look better than they did in the other live-action films


----------



## Gabe (Feb 1, 2014)

I like the design of the turtles should be good


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 27, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]nCjsWpM9zFU[/YOUTUBE]

Not bad.

Mickey at the end.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 27, 2014)

This looks like a trailer for the new Transformers movie.

These are certainly not Turtles you remember fondly from your youth.

...Or the Turtles currently on Nickedoldeon right now.

I think I'm against the hyper realistic take on Ninja Turtles. That's not what they are conceptually.

Ninja turtles are a parody of dark and gritty superhero ninjas.

This movie looks like a dark a gritty parody of a parody of something dark and gritty.

No. Just no.


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 27, 2014)

I don't think anything will top the original live action TMNT but I think this looks interesting. I am excited to see the final product.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 27, 2014)

I liked the trailer. Michaelangelo was funny with the mask thing


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Mar 27, 2014)

Going to give this movie a chance.


----------



## SLB (Mar 27, 2014)

Forgot this was still a thing 

Nothing totally amazing about the trailer, but it looks alright.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 27, 2014)

Those new faces.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Mar 27, 2014)

Looks awful.


----------



## Soca (Mar 27, 2014)

Just like transformers I'll watch for entertainment value, it looks alright.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 27, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> [YOUTUBE]nCjsWpM9zFU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Not bad.
> 
> Mickey at the end.



Love it.

That Part with the truck made me Giddy.


Looks like a Good Update of The first  Live action movie.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 27, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> This looks like a trailer for the new Transformers movie.
> 
> These are certainly not Turtles you remember fondly from your youth.
> 
> ...



You haven't read the original source material then because it was not a parody in the slightest. Anything camp about it was typical for stuff released in the 80s.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 27, 2014)

Not sure what to think of Weaboo Shredder.


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 27, 2014)

Do you know who you're stealing pizza's from? You and your turtle friends are DEAD!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 28, 2014)

that mask joke was pretty funny


----------



## Soca (Mar 28, 2014)

Nightblade said:


> Do you know who you're stealing pizza's from? You and your turtle friends are DEAD!


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 28, 2014)

> directed by Michael Bay


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 28, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> This looks like a trailer for the new Transformers movie.
> 
> These are certainly not Turtles you remember fondly from your youth.
> 
> ...


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 28, 2014)

It's produced by Michael Bay, not directed.

It's directed by someone with a not so great track record. Jonathan Liebesman.

@the idiots who don't know what parody means.

Parody = satiric or ironic imitation of something. It's nothing to do with campness.

The turtles are a parody of dark and gritty superheroes. That is fact. It's nothing to do with camp or being light in tone.

You can make a parody of something and play it straight. That is making a parody to full effect. Showing how silly something is by playing it straight in another context.


Thank you this is a great example of showing how it was a parody of something dark and gritty. Surely you posted this to boost my point, because only an idiot wouldn't understand this this is a very clear example of a parody right?

The turtles take the concept of dark and gritty either to the extreme where Frank Miller's DC & Marvel superheroes could never go no matter how much they tried.

Another approach to parody is to make something lighter and camp.

Two very valid parody approaches to the turtles.

This movie is clearly not parodying anything.It's is an earnest attempt at making a dark and gritty turt;le film, with humorous elements. It's ridiculous.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 28, 2014)

too much complaining man, it's an artistic vision at work, be it weak or half assed or great.  that's what i'm interested in


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 28, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> It's produced by Michael Bay, not directed.
> 
> It's directed by someone with a not so great track record. Jonathan Liebesman.
> 
> ...



 the original comic was done with out irony. Why do the you think the creators didn't initially like how the cartoon was done

any way

this film dosen't look gritty, least not to the level your complaining about, it looks about as dark as the original live action film, but with a more modern feel. It looks to be in the sam eball park as the avengers


----------



## kluang (Mar 28, 2014)

so many bay defenders


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 28, 2014)

Mikey: Nobody cared who I was until I took off the mask.
April: If I put that back on, will you die?
Mikey: It would be extremely painful.
April: You're a big turtle.
Mikey: For you.


----------



## Rindaman (Mar 28, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]CJspVE355Do[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nuuskis (Mar 28, 2014)

Those turtles look absolutely disgusting. 
And Megan Fox playing April, one of the worst casting choises.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 28, 2014)

I saw the 1987 series as a child, and it still is the incarnation of this franchise with which I am most familiar, but I have heard that the 2003 series is very different in tone from it, although I have yet to see it. The four films are between the first television series and the second television series in tone and atmosphere, so I find myself wondering what tone this film shall have: will it be campy, like the first series, or serious, like the second series? It seems that it shall  be fairly serious, since most superhero/comic films recently tend to be so, but I wonder if it shall have moments of humor.

I am not certain that I like the choice of Megan Fox as April O'Neil, but I shall wait until I have actually seen it before I make any judgment about it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 29, 2014)

Consider me in the crowed that thinks their designs aren't bad. They're good. Don't really get from where the disapproval is coming, but each to their own.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 29, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Consider me in the crowed that thinks their designs aren't bad. They're good. Don't really get from where the disapproval is coming, but each to their own.



Out side of the Knee Jerk "its Diffrent" and the Bay haters, IVe heard "They don't Look like Turtels" "Mikey looks Like Shrek" and "they have lips".


I think The Lips  were a Must, they wouldn't be able to properly emote with reptilian Beaks.

Ether way I expect it to die down, People complained about them having 3 toes in the cartoon, and Donnie having a Gap in his Teeth.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 29, 2014)

I like the new turtle design I expected worse. This is not bad


----------



## Cyphon (Mar 29, 2014)

I am not necessarily a fan of the design but it also doesn't bother me. In any case I thought the trailer looked good and that is what matters at this point.


----------



## Saishin (Mar 29, 2014)

They're back!  go Donatello!


----------



## Forcer (Mar 29, 2014)

I think they are looking really good


----------



## Agent of Death/Ergo Proxy (Mar 29, 2014)

I think the Turtles look cool.

Am I the only one thinking that the naysayers are jumping the gun on the whole Shredder _directly_ creating the TMNT? Sure he said creating "Heores", but he never said it was the turtles. I think this teaser is misleading. So I'm interested in seeing who these so-called heroes are. 

William Fichtner is great in everything he does, so I look forward to seeing what he does as Eric Sach's.


----------



## Forcer (Mar 29, 2014)

Agent of Death/Ergo Proxy said:


> I think the Turtles look cool.
> 
> Am I the only one thinking that the naysayers are jumping the gun on the whole Shredder _directly_ creating the TMNT? Sure he said creating "Heores", but he never said it was the turtles. I think this teaser is misleading. So I'm interested in seeing who these so-called heroes are.
> 
> William Fichtner is great in everything he does, so I look forward to seeing what he does as Eric Sach's.



Waaaaaaaaaaaaaait! That guy is going to be Shredder?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 29, 2014)

Well the trailer makes it look like that.

Didn't you see him standing in front of the Shredder mask?


----------



## Forcer (Mar 29, 2014)

No i didn't notice it lol.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2014)

The turtles are too ugly.  They look grotesque and deformed.  Little kids need to flock to this if the studio wants it to be successful.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 30, 2014)

Rukia said:


> The turtles are too ugly.  They look grotesque and deformed.  Little kids need to flock to this if the studio wants it to be successful.



First, the turtles are mutants, so it is to be expected that they are deformed. Second, why do you say that children are necessary for the success of this film? I see no reason why adults alone cannot make it a successful film.


----------



## Kid (Mar 30, 2014)

FUCK    YEAH


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 30, 2014)

In this film, will Splinter be an ordinary rat who mutated, as was the case in the original comics? While some people would prefer that the film remain true to the original comics, I actually liked the change in the 1980's series, where Splinter was actually Hamato Yoshi himself, since that situation made more sense; if Splinter started life as an ordinary rat, just as the Turtles started life as ordinary turtles, how could he be any more experienced or wiser than they were after he gained humanlike sentience?


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 31, 2014)

This looks awful


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 31, 2014)

Palpatine said:


> This looks awful



Why do you say that?


----------



## Justice (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm feeling this.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 3, 2014)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In this film, will Splinter be an ordinary rat who mutated, as was the case in the original comics? While some people would prefer that the film remain true to the original comics, I actually liked the change in the 1980's series, where Splinter was actually Hamato Yoshi himself, since that situation made more sense; if Splinter started life as an ordinary rat, just as the Turtles started life as ordinary turtles, how could he be any more experienced or wiser than they were after he gained humanlike sentience?


They might make Splinter to be April O'Neil's dad who got into an accident or "an accident".


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 3, 2014)

Oh boy, get a load of this.


----------



## Roy Focker (Apr 3, 2014)

Hmm, I think michael bay lost a bet to make the lowest score at imdb possible.

He's at a good start.


----------



## Rindaman (Apr 3, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> Oh boy, get a load of this.



How Professional of them.

I swear the industry is getting more and more cutthroat , and that's saying something for a business like this.

More importantly , who the fuck  in that Office thought Johnny Knoxville would make a good Leonardo?


----------



## Roy Focker (Apr 3, 2014)

I think in this instance only someone like knocxville *agreed* to play this role. All others refused after seeing how ugly what they're supposed to give their voice to looks like.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 3, 2014)

No appreciation for blue energy here.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 4, 2014)

knoxville sucks, fuckin jews takin care of each other tho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Apr 4, 2014)

smh       lol


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 4, 2014)

Johnny Knoxville as a leading role...?

As Leonardo. The disciplined, straight-laced, serious Leonardo...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 4, 2014)

There is not enough DO NOT WANT in the world for how much I wish this movie never happens. Johnny Knoxville?Atleast they're not aliens like originally planned but this movie is'nt much less of a disaster.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 4, 2014)

Might sound crazy but I think he can possibly pull it off, He a very  animated guy, people like him tend to excel at voice acting. In fact i'm more confident in his abilities than some of his co-stars.

This movie was going to be terrible from the get go, I'm just hoping it's at least entertaining.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 5, 2014)

I consider myself a bit of a TMNT expert. Now if people are really getting bent out of shape because the turtles look different I'd have to wonder if you've only ever seen one incarnation of the TMNT. 
The comics- have them all wearing red masks and is super grim dark

The 87 series- was all about the laughs and toned down everything, also introduced the colored masks

the 90s movies from jim henson company- did a mix of it(well at least in the beginning) with dark elements but still keeping the funny jokey turtles. 

You have the next mutation- which is sort of like a power rangers take on the turtles(they even cameo in one of the power rangers series) and introduce a female turtle. very bad stay away

The 2k3 series- was more like the comics but then 4kids started to realize they hadn't fucked up the show yet and then it became like the 80s series.

The 2007 movie- was sort of like an animated continuation of the 90s movies but failed because no one liked the plot

Now we have the new nickelodeon cartoon- where the turtles look even smaller than they usually do and everyone is aged down. Okay so far not much to complain about plotwise

The point is TMNT is never going to have a consistent look or idea behind the concept. Aside from the turtles,ninja aesthetic and the funny immature antics I think most of the plots from all of these continuities have differed on some level.

So megan Fox is going to be April and Micheal Bay is not directing. I'm still with it so far
I even like that the turtles are bigger now. All I need is a splinter image to be fully sold on the movie.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 5, 2014)

Nightblade said:


> They might make Splinter to be April O'Neil's dad who got into an accident or "an accident".



could be this didnt in one of the cartoon adaptations this was the case he was a human who turned into a rat can not remember right.

also i wonder why they have they got Knoxville did the guy cgied to be leo suck. lets see where this leads. no wonder we only heard mickey talk and ralph a bit when he asked mickey to throw him into the truck.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 6, 2014)

i would have liked the aliens thing if it happened, sounds interesting


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 8, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Teasers posters showing the Turtles's weapons_


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 13, 2014)

Tony Shaloub doesn't sound bad as Splinter.
[YOUTUBE]LKj86rl4gPQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 13, 2014)

I saw the trailer a few days ago, can't say much about it.


----------



## Cyphon (Apr 14, 2014)

I like Mikeys voice and Splinter seems okay. I really want to hear Raph. That quick little yell we get to hear when he is tossed sounds perfect but it is way too little to go on.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 25, 2014)

> *TMNT Co-Creator Kevin Eastman Is Optimistic About New Movie; Has Cameo*
> 
> Although casual fans seem to think the Michael Bay produced Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles flick looks like it might be decent, the same can't be said for the hardcore shell-heads. Of course we only have a brief teaser trailer to go by, but the changes made to TMNT canon -- not to mention the look of the Turtles themselves -- have rubbed many up the wrong way. One man who is optimistic about the new movie, however, is one of the creators of the Turtles himself. While talking to CBR about the upcoming TMNT annual, Kevin Eastman explained why he feels this reboot will make fans "incredibly happy".
> 
> ...


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 30, 2014)

New trailer


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 30, 2014)

....


----------



## Stunna (Apr 30, 2014)

Wait.

Wasn't that exactly the same as the last one?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2014)

It had like 1 or 2 new scenes.


----------



## random user (May 1, 2014)

My gods are they still ugly as fuck.


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2014)

Imagine that. Mutated adolescent turtles are ugly.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2014)

The turtles are ugly, the visuals look terrible, and I get the sense that I am about three times older than the target audience.  

I'm out.  I won't spend a dime on this.


----------



## random user (May 1, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Imagine that. Mutated adolescent turtles are ugly.


They were cute ugly. Now they're vomit inducing nightmare fuel.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Cyphon (May 1, 2014)

New trailer didn't add much. Still excited for the movie though.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 1, 2014)

So, Michael Bay is producing this and Megan Fox is one of the leading roles... Didn't they have a fall out back in the Transformers era? Now they are working together again lol...


On this movie, I really don't know what to expect.


----------



## Vice (May 1, 2014)

I'm not overly critical of the appearance of the turtles as some people are, and I'm willing to experience this with an open mind, but I'm particularly not a fan of the nostrils.


----------



## random user (May 1, 2014)

Nostrils, huge chin, lips, huge neanderthal brows, tiny blue eyes, scaly head.
I'm open minded enough, but this really freaks me out. They are too human in the most ugly way, you get this uncanny valley feel.

They look like people horribly deformed in some accident, not fun humanoid turtles.


----------



## Arishem (May 1, 2014)

I can't wait for Bay's Mario movie.


----------



## Zhariel (May 1, 2014)

Did some TMNT shopping today, to act as eye bleach after seeing Donatello.


----------



## random user (May 1, 2014)

Arishem said:


> I can't wait for Bay's Mario movie.


"It's okay, it's just a mushroom, see"



Graeme said:


> Did some TMNT shopping today, to act as eye bleach after seeing Donatello.


Nice. I had a pajama kinda like that Raph shirt as a kid.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 1, 2014)

so did I


A grown man shouldn't wear that one though.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 1, 2014)

Does anyone here imagine that the final line of this film shall be one of the turtles saying "I love being a turtle!", since all the previous films ended with that line?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 1, 2014)

yeah, i do imagine that


----------



## random user (May 2, 2014)

That would imply that they saw the previous movies or anything related to TMNT.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 3, 2014)

random user said:


> That would imply that they saw the previous movies or anything related to TMNT.



To whom are you referring when you say "they?"


----------



## random user (May 3, 2014)

People who made that movie.  Who possibly else?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 4, 2014)

random user said:


> People who made that movie.  Who possibly else?



So, are you saying that you doubt that the makers of this film ever watched the previous _Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles_ films? In my mind, that would not be very wise, since the previous films would at least give them an idea of how to make this film.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 4, 2014)

Seems like they got the characteristics of the characters right.

They don't look too bad either, but this film is gonna suck.

Might possibly be better than a lot of those horrendous Marvel films.


----------



## masamune1 (May 5, 2014)

To the Turtles....

Happy 30th birthday.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 6, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> To the Turtles....
> 
> Happy 30th birthday.



Wow, it has been thirty years since this franchise began? That makes me feel old, since I remember watching the first television series when it first premiered, many years ago. Hopefully, this film shall be a fitting tribute to such a monumental anniversary.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 24, 2014)

they look cool to me


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2014)

Just came around to see who is going to be the "those people" for the next ten years this franchise is faffing about with.


You know, the individuals people refer to, when they talk about certain movies coming out and say "as opposed to _those people_"


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]AvqtBVACZ8Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ziko (Jun 24, 2014)

I hate how the whole world just decided that this movie was going to fail the minute it was released. 
The turtles movie will fail, not necessarily because it's a bad movie, but because every fan of the old series just decided to hate everything about it.
I get so furious when I see people complaining about how their childhood get's ruined by Bay's  new take. Seriously people, the 80's show isn't even that good to begin with, and I'm sorry but a live action movie based on that shows look and personality would look beyond silly and goofy in todays world.
I suggest you rewatch some episodes of the old show, AND the older movies. If you put away your nostalgia glasses for a while you'll quickly notice that they truly aren't as good as you remember, and CLEARLY wouldn't work in todays movie business!

I for one am excited as hell for this, sure, it's not going to be a GREAT film I'll remember at my death bed, but I think it has the potential of being one of the years greatest action flicks. I agree with most people that Bay's recent outings hasn't been anything special, but the guy knows how to make over the top action movies, and isn't that really what we want in a story about mutant ninja turtles kicking ass?
The characters look cool (except Megan ofc.. I can't even defend that one..), Shredder look cool, the overall tone of the movie looks like any other "superhero" flick we've gotten the last 10 years (dark and gritty), and it's at least BASED on the story we all know and love! 
Go ninja go!


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]OdgNSJiWJTo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 24, 2014)

that trailer did not inspire confidence.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jun 24, 2014)

My favorite childhood cartoon just got Bay'd


----------



## Stunna (Jun 24, 2014)

all the dubstep


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 24, 2014)

You can't handle blue energy anyway.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 24, 2014)

Two things that relieve me, that Eric Sachs guy is borrowing the real Shredder's armor, and Johnny Knoxville surprisingly isn't bad at voicing Leo.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 24, 2014)

Nice posters, I have hopes this movie will be good


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> [YOUTUBE]OdgNSJiWJTo[/YOUTUBE]



I wasn't too sure if I wanted to see this, but yeah, it's worth a ticket, it's nothing spectacular but still might be a fun blockbuster film.


----------



## Cyphon (Jun 24, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I wasn't too sure if I wanted to see this, but yeah, it's worth a ticket, it's nothing spectacular but still might be a fun blockbuster film.



After watching this I am starting to doubt it will be best comic book movie but it still looks good.

I think Winter Soldier will end up being the best when all is said and done.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2014)

I don't see anyone disagreeing with you on that one.

The rest of the films have been mediocre.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2014)

Ziko said:


> I hate how the whole world just decided that this movie was going to fail the minute it was released.



If the whole world just decided it, then ... it might be a sign of something.



> The turtles movie will fail, not necessarily because it's a bad movie, but because every fan of the old series just decided to hate everything about it.


Any actually commited fan of the series won't be 10% of the actually movie going audience.
It'll be the droves of 90's nostalgiabros and dumbass parents who just don't know better than to go to Guardians of the Galaxy instead

Also, all the 9/11 revenge fantasy dudebros


> I get so furious when I see people complaining about how their childhood get's ruined by Bay's  new take.



Sure, why respect the formula that made it famous in the first place?



> Seriously people, the 80's show isn't even that good to begin with, and I'm sorry but a live action movie based on that shows look and personality would look beyond silly and goofy in todays world.



And this is why you're so disconnected from the issue at hand.
Pizza eating Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, Heroes in a Hard Shell aren't supposed to be the fucking Dark Knight beating off to an ARMY poster.



> I suggest you rewatch some episodes of the old show, AND the older movies. If you put away your nostalgia glasses for a while you'll quickly notice that they truly aren't as good as you remember, and CLEARLY wouldn't work in todays movie business!



So the only reason the movie will fail is because the market doesn't know what it wants and doesn't deserve what it buys?

You're making no sense whatsoever brother.



> I for one am excited as hell for this,



I'm sorry you will, as will most of _Those People_



> sure, it's not going to be a GREAT film I'll remember at my death bed, but I think it has the potential of being one of the years greatest action flicks.



We have been given nothing to think that it's even remotely likely.
Hell, it doesn't have to potential to make it to top 7
Between the 4 super heroes, the Raid 2, and I don't know, the picture of this potato in my kitchen from two different angles, this movie is way down the podium.
Red vs Blue has already gotten better action than anything in those trailers.


> I agree with most people that Bay's recent outings hasn't been anything special, but the guy knows how to make over the top action movies, and isn't that really what we want in* a story about mutant ninja turtles kicking ass?*






You're so much about what it's wrong in entertainment today.

Sooo

fucking 

Much.



> The characters look cool (except Megan ofc.. I can't even defend that one..),



So
Fucking
Much


> Shredder look cool,



Shreder looks like a tony stark abortion just went out and mugged the  absolute worst parts of The Wolverine's villain.



> the overall tone of the movie looks like any other "superhero" flick we've gotten the last 10 years (dark and gritty)



1) You say like that's a good thing
2) Iron Man, Thor, Captain America, Guardians of the Galaxy, the Avengers
>Dark and gritty

I'm sorry I ever indulged in this dialog


> , and it's at least BASED on the story we all know and love!
> Go ninja go!




Yes, well, and Titanic Two is based on the story we all know and love as well...


----------



## Stunna (Jun 24, 2014)

I, for one, find it disheartening how the Foot have gone from ninjas to machine gun-toting gunmen.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2014)

Shredder getting his hands on Stark tech is worst imo

Wasn't the Foot runaway kids in the original film?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2014)

The Foot clan were a parody of the Hand ninjas in Daredevil

Comedic overtone apart, in the original movies, the american branch of the Foot did indeed have kids that Obadiah Stane, I mean, Hashida Arashi, I mean, Shreder picked up from the streets and that the turtles would ocasionally redeem with their rascally antics


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> The Foot clan were a parody of the Hand ninjas in Daredevil



I want to kick myself for never making the connection.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 24, 2014)

Okay I'll explain this for you poseurs.

Please shut the hell up about the comics, the TV series and the movies are not faithful adaptation of the comics not even close.
The comic version would flip you on your head.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 24, 2014)

Also the Foot Clan >>>> The Hand 


Their name sounds more Legit.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2014)

The comics were the most forgettable incarnation of the entire franchise

Good Lord, their critically acclaimed cousin is the wolverine Rabbit

Who would still kick aborted transformer fetus , I mean Shredder's ass


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 24, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> The comics were the most forgettable incarnation of the entire franchise
> 
> Good Lord, their critically acclaimed cousin is the wolverine Rabbit
> 
> Who would still kick aborted transformer fetus , I mean Shredder's ass



You do know the shredder has been an android before right ?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 24, 2014)

It's not that the Swiss Miss,i mean shredder is an android that bothers me, it's that he looks like what happens when a particularly retarded whale has sex with a bucket of old razors


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 24, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> It's not that the Swiss Miss,i mean shredder is an android that bothers me, it's that he looks like what happens when a particularly retarded whale has sex with a bucket of old razors



Well yeah that falls under Hollywood interpretation of badass,

Producer to Visual director, " you know what would make shredder more badass more spikes and blades"

I wouldn't be surprise if he has rocket launchers and a laser.

I personally would have just given him a 6 foot katana that glows.



Also I felt the Turtles designs were too overdone and clumsy. 

Like seriously Mikey always carries his rocket skateboard? Don has to walk around with a radio on his back?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I dislike how the members of the Foot Clan in this film do not seem to be very ninja-like, nor how the Shredder has a mechanical/robotic suit, but I shall not allow those elements to affect my opinion of the film before I see it; I still have high expectations for it.


----------



## Ziko (Jun 25, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> Sure, why respect the formula that made it famous in the first place?
> 
> And this is why you're so disconnected from the issue at hand.
> Pizza eating Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, Heroes in a Hard Shell aren't supposed to be the fucking Dark Knight beating off to an ARMY poster.


Do you have any idea what you are talking about?
The original Turtles WAS a dark and gritty story about mutant Ninjas training for the sole purpose of killing their masters enemy. Don't go talking about formula and source material you obviously know nothing about.




Banhammer said:


> Red vs Blue has already gotten better action than anything in those trailers.



Red vs Blue has better action than 90% of the movies being released these days thanks to animated characters doing things no human could possibly do in real life. Good job comparing 10 minute CG sketches with a full length live action film.




Banhammer said:


> fucking Dark Knight beating off to an ARMY poster.



How old are you dude, 12?



Banhammer said:


> 2) Iron Man, Thor, Captain America, Guardians of the Galaxy, the Avengers
> >Dark and gritty



Iron Man contains one kind of gritty decent movie, one trainwreck that ranks as one of the lowest points in marvels movie history, and one childrens christmas tale raped by the hands of Disney. If you really care about source material, then Iron Man 3 is what you should be complaining about.

Thor was horrible, and Thor 2 was a bit less horrible. The only thing that made those movies watchable was Tom Hiddleston.

Captain America involves one decent outing, that 90% of the people you ask don't even remember exist, and one GREAT movie that works and made success BECAUSE it went for a more gritty, more traditional action movie route.

Guardians of the Galaxy isn't even out yet, so you can't really say anything there.

And the Avengers was great in every way, but still not as good as TDK.



Banhammer said:


> I'm sorry I ever indulged in this dialog



I'm sorry you did as well.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 25, 2014)

Ziko said:


> Do you have any idea what you are talking about?
> The original Turtles WAS a dark and gritty story about mutant Ninjas training for the sole purpose of killing their masters enemy. Don't go talking about formula and source material you obviously know nothing about.



HERP A DERP, MUH CASUALS

I'm talking about the formula that made it famous, not the inane nonsense that was 80-90's comics




> Red vs Blue has better action than 90% of the movies being released these days thanks to animated characters doing things no human could possibly do in real life. Good job comparing 10 minute CG sketches with a full length live action film.


Yeah, because the turtles are 100% live action prostheses jumping about.
CG for CG 




> How old are you dude, 12?


In case of internet emergency, break WHAT ARE YOU, 13? glass



> Iron Man contains one kind of gritty decent movie,


Tony Stark
Gritty in any way shape or form


> one trainwreck that ranks as one of the lowest points in marvels movie history,


It ranked as such pre-avengers, and got retroactively, well, avenged, and lowest point in marvel history still trounces any of Bay's other works


> and one childrens christmas tale raped by the hands of Disney. If you really care about source material, then Iron Man 3 is what you should be complaining about.



Yes, because you picked x y and z caricatures of fact, and decided they were wrong.
I named Iron Man in example of celebrated super hero movies that not only aren't gritty, but are also far superior than the competition, most of it, indeed gritty
To shift focus on whether or not they were adequate adaptations is manipulative bullshit that you have nowhere near enough Kung Fu to pull off


> Thor was horrible, and Thor 2 was a bit less horrible. The only thing that made those movies watchable was Tom Hiddleston.


Thor was quite well recieved when it came out, and Hiddleston was down right celebrated for his dominating and subtle performance
It's only with time that people have grown to detract from the first one, because of how much other movies built upon what Thor taught, the same way Iron Man 2 is better liked now by re-watcher because of what Avengers meant to them.

And Thor 2 is widely regarded on an improvement on that

And both of them, celebrated sucesfull movies that did their own thing instead of nolanifying bullshit you're trying to defend.
Keep waving that flag though bro.
It worked so well for Meh of Steel


> Captain America involves one decent outing, that 90% of the people you ask don't even remember exist, and one GREAT movie that works and made success BECAUSE it went for a more gritty, more traditional action movie route.



>Winter Soldier
>Dark and Gritty
>It is literally about the day being saved with a guy wearing an american flag appealing to the better nature of man, and the bravery to take the lighter, moral upright ground in all circumstance

You are completely out of synch with what "tone, theme and reality" mwans



> o you can't really say anything there.


Of course I can.. I can say farm more than anything that can be said about the abortion that is the ninja turtles right now.


> And the Avengers was great in every way, but still not as good as TDK.



As a super hero movie for the world? It was better.

TDK for all his merit, only had people like Batman and the Joker as acessories, something to tickle at the masses's pavlovian responses to world renown icons

I could have switch Batman with the Avatar's Cabbage Man, and the Joker with Squirrel Girl and no one would have noted the diffrence



> I'm sorry you did as well.



Yes, I can tell



Danger Doom said:


> Well yeah that falls under Hollywood interpretation of badass,
> 
> Producer to Visual director, " you know what would make shredder more badass more spikes and blades"
> 
> ...



When the evil cheese grater attacks

turtles

turtles 


turtles
...

Explode all over his shoes?


----------



## James Bond (Jun 25, 2014)

Foot clan with automatic rifles and Shredder is a Transformer, yup definitely directed by Michael Bay.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 30, 2014)

James Bond said:


> Foot clan with automatic rifles and Shredder is a Transformer, yup definitely directed by Michael Bay.



Except it's not directed by Bay so you can continue sucking your ignorant cock. 

Faget.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 30, 2014)

James Bond said:


> Foot clan with automatic rifles





> and Shredder is a Transformer,




the monster...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2014)

Aww shit son, Zen came to play ball.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 1, 2014)

Zen with that uncontested lay up.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 1, 2014)

The people that say the movie is going to ruin TMNT like how Transformers ruined the original franchise are fucking wearing some of the most rose-tinted glasses ever. 

I bet you little cunts haven't even read the original TMNT comics and only the original movie and cartoon. Little shits.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 1, 2014)

The Transformers movies did suck though. You're just getting overemotional about a valid critical opinion given Michael Bay's track record with his movies.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 1, 2014)

No, I'm not. Read my recent posts in the Transformers thread. I even point out some of the problems with the movies

But the hypocritical thing with what you're saying is that people can get overemotional in attacking it but defending it is wrong?

Suck my dick, boy.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 1, 2014)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> No, I'm not. Read my recent posts in the Transformers thread. I even point out some of the problems with the movies
> 
> But the hypocritical thing with what you're saying is that people can get overemotional in attacking it but defending it is wrong?
> 
> Suck my dick, boy.



Those movies are bad, and while saying destroying their franchises is an exaggeration that does not take away from the matter of the heavy criticism they receive.

I didn't say that, but there you go again being overemotional. I said there's valid criticism to be had regarding Bay's track record with his movies. One that is none too flattering. There's really no reason to believe that this would be THE movie for him. I see people attacking the movie, and Bay's creative decisions; I see you lashing out at them for doing so.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 1, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Those movies are bad, and while saying destroying their franchises is an exaggeration that does not take away from the matter of the heavy criticism they receive.
> 
> I didn't say that, but there you go again being overemotional. I said there's valid criticism to be had regarding Bay's track record with his movies. One that is none too flattering. There's really no reason to believe that this would be THE movie for him. I see people attacking the movie, and Bay's creative decisions; I see you lashing out at them for doing so.



You still can't see the hypocrisy in your words. Yeah, I get a bit invested but unlike a lot of dumb shits, if I know I'm not going to like something, I'm not going to waste my time and money on it. Instead I do something I know I'll like or watch something that I'll like. I'm not some fucking moron that would intentionally do something I wouldn't like so everyone that watched Transformers 4 that knew they weren't going to like it is a fucking moron, unless they're a professional movie critic.

The second point is that a lot of the vitriol is because people already hate it before they even watched it. They don't even care that the movie has fixed a lot of problems that were in the original movies, instead they just rail on anything and everything. 

Is all of their criticism false? No. Is the movie flawed? Incredibly. Does it justify all the shit that people say about it? No. Can anyone objectively say AoE is worse than RotF or DotM? No. Again because the writer actually gets rid of a lot of the problems that plagued the series. The Transformers aren't as secondary characters anymore, there's no toilet humour and there's no constant booty shots throughout the movie. That's a positive that no-one recognises because everyone is spending all their time trying to one-up each other in dissing it.

Is the movie poorly paced? Yes. Does it have bad dialogue? Yes. Is the product placement over the top? Undoubtedly. Are there arse-pulls? Sure. 

These are problems AoE has but not only. Plenty of movies have these problems but none of them get the amount of shit that AoE has.

The fact I'm making here is that AoE doesn't deserve as much shit as it gets. It deserves shit for it's flaws. It doesn't deserve the extra shit from its predecessors. 

tl;dr suck my dick fagets. If you paid to watch this movie then you're a fucking moron.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 1, 2014)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> The people that say the movie is going to ruin TMNT like how Transformers ruined the original franchise are fucking wearing some of the most rose-tinted glasses ever.
> 
> I bet you little cunts haven't even read the original TMNT comics and only the original movie and cartoon. Little shits.



I have actually, but you say this as if it's a bad thing.
Not the whole bulk of it, but enough for me to be put off from them.
Same with their cousin, the samurai rabbit.


But there's a line about 90's entertainment that has to be acknowledge Pewpewps.
TMNT aren't getting a movie because of "you guys, you know what was really popular but hasn't been capitalized on yet? Ninja Turtles *comic books*"


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 1, 2014)

Shredder looks fucking horrible.

That is all.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 1, 2014)

^Point in fact. You're not getting a reception of "Ugh, I hate it that they made it like the comics" or "oh no, why did they go with nu-turtles"

You're mostly getting a "that looks like crap" / "looks like a kitchen blender on bath salts", etc



Now, as always, I''ve always reserved the perrogative of changing my mind when presented with the final product

I came around with the Wolverine movie for example, (hell, I came around too far, upon re-watching realized the true mediocrity of it) and I certainly acknowledged the merits of DOFP, a movie I badly wanted to flop

As is, I still very much stand by my opinion, and all this berserking around of yours is doing nothing but smothering in you terrible but delicious colesterol


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 1, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> I have actually, but you say this as if it's a bad thing.
> Not the whole bulk of it, but enough for me to be put off from them.
> Same with their cousin, the samurai rabbit.
> 
> ...



I don't entirely get your second paragraph. But the point I'm making is related to your first paragraph and that is the original source material is so bad (from a modern perspective), it cannot work if the movie was faithful to the source material. It's the case with Transformers (MICHAEL BAY RAPED MY CHILDHOOD), it's been the case with a lot of reception with TMNT (MICHAEL BAY IS RAPING MY CHILDHOOD) and it stems from nostalgia (fucking one of the worst things ever). Kind of like whenever a new Pokemon game is released, we'll always get the inevitable hordes of cunts paraphrasing "ALL POKEMON AFTER BLUE/RED SUCK SHIT AND ARE CRAP". Anything that touches their perfect rose-tinted memories is literally the spawn of Hitler and Satan. 

A second thing is that TMNT wouldn't be getting a fraction of the hate if people didn't know Bay was associated with it. His name instantly toxifies things. Case in point; look at all the jackrabbits that think he's directing it! Other than forcing Plastic Fox down our throats, you'd think the lack of explosions in the trailers would indicate he doesn't really have much to do with it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 1, 2014)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I don't entirely get your second paragraph. But the point I'm making is related to your first paragraph and that is the original source material is so bad (from a modern perspective), it cannot work if the movie was faithful to the source material. It's the case with Transformers (MICHAEL BAY RAPED MY CHILDHOOD), it's been the case with a lot of reception with TMNT (MICHAEL BAY IS RAPING MY CHILDHOOD) and it stems from nostalgia (fucking one of the worst things ever). Kind of like whenever a new Pokemon game is released, we'll always get the inevitable hordes of cunts paraphrasing "ALL POKEMON AFTER BLUE/RED SUCK SHIT AND ARE CRAP". Anything that touches their perfect rose-tinted memories is literally the spawn of Hitler and Satan.



Dude, if it wasn't for shameless nostalgia pandering, and the giant hoverdick that are capeflicks right now, TMNT wouldn't be being made in the first place.

And having a backlash against Bay seems like a natural free market response to bay making movies worth having a lash backed against.

But while you have to always strive for the freedom to always move forward, you also have to respect the people who feel like the stories that were such a part of their lives are being shat upon for the sake of the big and stupid profit.

Think of the Lorax and the Cat in the Hat movie, the star wars prequels, the Indian Jones and the Cristal Skull, think of Bayformers, and now think what TMNT fans must be going through when the giant cock of mediocrity points his rigid shaft at their franchise and says "You're next"


> A second thing is that TMNT wouldn't be getting a fraction of the hate if people didn't know Bay was associated with it. His name instantly toxifies things. Case in point; look at all the jackrabbits that think he's directing it! Other than forcing Plastic Fox down our throats, you'd think the lack of explosions in the trailers would indicate he doesn't really have much to do with it.


The taint of the great rapest extends far beyond the corrupting touch of fire.

In the trailer alone, you already see machine guns, New York sky scrappers tumbling down, Splinter (fun fact, much like the Foot Clan is a parody of Marvel's Hand, Splinter is a parody of Daredevil's Master Stick) dying under tons of rubble and debris (SOO EDGY), and Shreder looking like a swiss army knife being raped by a monster truck driven by the worse parts of the Wolverine


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2014)

Zen-aku said:


> -snip-


At least they look like ninjas in that picture.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 1, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> In the trailer alone, you already see machine guns, New York sky scrappers tumbling down,



To be fair this actually seems more in line with the source material than the other releases. 

Turtles have dealt with guns on multiple occasions in the comic including even alien laser weapons when they were transported to another planet. Their first fight in the entire story was vs thugs with guns and as for buildings collapsing....Baxter Stockman had his mousers destroying buildings. 

So while it may be Bays style anyway, it could be that he is actually showing respect for the source material as well.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 1, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> Dude, if it wasn't for shameless nostalgia pandering, and the giant hoverdick that are capeflicks right now, TMNT wouldn't be being made in the first place.
> 
> And having a backlash against Bay seems like a natural free market response to bay making movies worth having a lash backed against.
> 
> ...



Hardly. You can't mark the TMNT movie just as a nostalgia trip, you're completely forgetting all the remakes and reboots that are happening nowadays. Sure it's one of the main reasons but not the only one. 

I disagree with your second point about respecting the wishes of nostalgia fagets. That's some of the most backwards thinking ever. It's entirely illogical and I do not do entirely illogical. In a world driven by information technology, nostalgia kills innovation. 

You want a comic book example? SpOck/Doctor Octopus Spider-Man. The fandom all hated it when it happened but then everyone loved it. It was a completely innovative story that would never have happened if we listened to nostalgia driven fans. Heck I even hated it and wanted Peter back in control but I soon changed my tune. 

Having some throwbacks for nostalgic reasons is fine. Having it determine everything or the majority is not. 

I refute the notion that Bay raped Transformers because a lot of hardcore TF sites I visit have plenty of fans. Fans that have followed TF closely since the first show and watched and read all available media as it's released. Of course there are hardcore fans that hate the movies but that's to be expected because they're mediocre movies in the an objective light.



> The taint of the great rapest extends far beyond the corrupting touch of fire.
> 
> In the trailer alone, you already see machine guns, New York sky scrappers tumbling down, Splinter (fun fact, much like the Foot Clan is a parody of Marvel's Hand, Splinter is a parody of Daredevil's Master Stick) dying under tons of rubble and debris (SOO EDGY), and Shreder looking like a swiss army knife being raped by a monster truck driven by the worse parts of the Wolverine



You have the weirdest posting style ever. I can never tell if you're arguing with me or not. None of those things are Bay traits, in fact a lot of those things happened in the original movies and throughout the various TV series.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 2, 2014)

Seriously, other than the swiss army knife addition, I see nothing wrong with Shredder's design...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 2, 2014)

Funny I didn't see the same people bitch like this for Silver Samuraibot. Like the easiest fucking mutant to adapt and they botch it.


I'll laugh if the Shredder is krang in disguise.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 2, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Funny I didn't see the same people bitch like this for Silver Samuraibot. Like the easiest fucking mutant to adapt and they botch it.
> .



1. Silver Samurai has been a dood in armor  for like the last 4 years

2. They didn't botch it, Seeing wolverine going toe to toe with a giant robot was awesome, especially seeing how DOFP completely wasted that opritunity.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 2, 2014)

Zen-aku said:


> 1. Silver Samurai has been a dood in armor  for like the last 4 years
> 
> 2. They didn't botch it, Seeing wolverine going toe to toe with a giant robot was awesome, especially seeing how DOFP completely wasted that opritunity.



Can you please show me what you mention in 1? Can't recall that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 2, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Can you please show me what you mention in 1? Can't recall that.





he's got lazerswords, Jetboots, Nuclear nunchucks, the works.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 2, 2014)

Ooooo yes I forgot about that. Thanks might wanna spoiler tag that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 2, 2014)

I like the Shredders look, Seems like a  logical step.

In fact  makes all shredders look a little silly retroactively by not taking advantage of all the super tech lying around and up grading there armor (2003 shredder is an exception to that ofcourse)


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2014)

I don't really mind how Shredder looks, given the circumstances. Admittedly, I do find it hard to take the part where he whips out blades and then proceeds to whip out blades on blades to take seriously.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 2, 2014)

Zen-aku said:


> 1. Silver Samurai has been a dood in armor  for like the last 4 years
> 
> 2. They didn't botch it,* Seeing wolverine going toe to toe with a giant robot was awesome,* especially seeing how DOFP completely wasted that opritunity.



this + "HURP A DERP, THE BAYFORMERS SPOOKSHOW PLAYS INTO REAL POLITIKS" really speak everything one should hear about your opinion on this subject


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 2, 2014)

fuck of Glee.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 2, 2014)

Zen-aku said:


> fuck of Glee.



>S-shut you j-jerk!

I could watch a thousand episodes of shitacular glee, and still come out with more productive and inteligent content than your entire life combined thus far


Case in point. Watch me point and laugh at you for the merits of your claims, rather than trying to appeal to any sort of inherent insecurity of a third party production


Here, are you watching? I'm being very loud about it


----------



## Detective (Jul 2, 2014)

I've decided to call Zen-Aku as BayBot from now on.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 2, 2014)

^God Forbid i like some thing right?



Banhammer said:


> >S-shut you j-jerk!
> 
> I could watch a thousand episodes of shitacular glee, and still come out with more productive and inteligent content than your entire life combined thus far



wow you really showed me.

Oh how will i live with my  self, that  insignificant dude who doesn't even know what i look like, said shit about my life in a attempt to upset me.

How oh how  can i bare to get up in the morning, I'm spiraling into disrepair, cause banhammer once again singled me out in an attempt to get my attention, wanting so desperately to suck on my D, he wrestles with those complicated feeling he feels in his belly and tries to tsundre me into submission.

How can i bare to gaze at the sun living with this blemish on my soul,  How can i even contemplate going through my life, after such a scathing insult. I am shattered beyond repair. Will some one please put me out of my misery, this has been the most traumatic moment of my life. A  asshole troll on the internet insinuated some thing about my life with no information about who i am or what i do for a living, i need to go on tumblr and blog about this, and try rally a bunch of people to my cause. and champion my victimization.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 2, 2014)

>My looks

I commented on your shitacular content, not your apparently insecure self image.

No need to write a dozen paragraphs about it

Needless and stupid spectacle to satisfy a deep seeded lust for attention is Michael Bay's shtick, not yours


----------



## Detective (Jul 2, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> >My looks
> 
> I commented on your shitacular content, not your apparently insecure self image.
> 
> ...



Not even Tim Howard can save BayBot's reputation after these comments.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 2, 2014)

Detective said:


> Not even Tim Howard can save BayBot's reputation after these comments.



I'm just the seismograph, really


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 2, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> >My looks
> I commented on your shitacular content, not your apparently insecure self image.


 I said what i look like, cause I could sit  next to you on the bus and you wouldn't even know it was me, showing how pointless u commenting on my life is.






> Needless and stupid spectacle to satisfy a deep seeded lust for attention is Michael Bay's shtick, not yours


 It's Yours as well. I was simply illustrating a point, next time I'll dumb it down for you.



> Not even Tim Howard can save BayBot's reputation after these comments.


 Don't Encourage him.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 2, 2014)

Zen-aku said:


> I said what i look like, cause I could sit  next to you on the bust and you wouldn't even know it was me, showing how pointless u comenting on my life is.



That is literally the most inane thing I have come across all year, and I've seen Age of Extinction posters



> It's Yours as well. I was simply illustrating a point, next time I'll dumb it down for you.



Yeah, you're too clever for me, you and that brilliant political drama and commentary that was the Bayformers evil government goons


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 2, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> That is literally the most inane thing I have come across all year, and I've seen Age of Extinction posters


 Much like those  posters, its really pretty simple, most children can follow it.





> Yeah, you're too clever for me, you and that brilliant political drama and commentary that was the Bayformers evil government goons


 Your the one reading to much into it, The abuse of government power against small town Americans, and  the use of unmanned machines to do our fighting are real issues, I'm not saying these were Big concepts and  mazing  political satire, but they were put int he movie for a reason.

you have nothing to dispute this you just keep taking immature popshots, in a desperate  need for my attention.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 2, 2014)

Zen-aku said:


> Much like those  posters, its really pretty simple, most children can follow it.



You wish it was simple.
Simple is roughly six or seven echelon rungs above on that ladder.
What you got there is more "special"



> *Your the one reading to much into i*t, The abuse of government power against small town Americans, and  the use of unmanned machines to do our fighting are real issues, I'm not saying these were Big concepts and  mazing  political satire,* but they were put int he movie for a reason*.
> 
> you have nothing to dispute this you just keep taking immature popshots, in a desperate  need for my attention.



In the context of this conversation, bolded are preposterously opposite.

It's like saying the choice of giving thor a hammer instead of a shotgun was some form of commentary at communist russia


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 2, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> You wish it was simple.
> Simple is roughly six or seven echelon rungs above on that ladder.
> What you got there is more "special"


 Some nice  hypebole you got right there.

I guess every poster of guys standing in cool poses are "special" to you.





> In the context of this conversation, bolded are preposterously opposite.
> 
> It's like saying the choice of giving thor a hammer instead of a shotgun was some form of commentary at communist russia


 your being asinine on purpose with out even bothering to create an argument to support this metaphor.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 2, 2014)

Zen-aku said:


> Some nice  hypebole you got right there.
> 
> I guess every poster of guys standing in cool poses are "special" to you.



Oh, that's right, we were talking about posters.

The movie kind. Not the forum.

How could I possibly get the confused





> your being asinine on purpose with out even bothering to create an argument to support this metaphor.



No, asinine would be me having to point out to you the difference between a metaphor and a simile.


But now that I think about how hard the first bayformers vibbed with masturbatory sequences to the army penile fantasy machine and look at your opinion on this subject at hand, "goverment is coming for our small towns" and I suspect I'm finally arriving the real reason why you're projecting so many delusional qualities onto this piece of garbage.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 2, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> But now that I think about how hard the first bayformers vibbed with masturbatory sequences to the army penile fantasy machine and look at your opinion on this subject at hand, "goverment is coming for our small towns" and I suspect I'm finally arriving the real reason why you're projecting so many delusional qualities onto this piece of garbage.



I don't Think the government is coming for our towns, but thats a concern in the media right now its some thing people are talking about, I have always been against the War in Iraq, but a supporter of the troops, So no i Don't Automatically Equate Our army as the good guys as "OMG FACISIM!"

I'm Not  projecting any thing, as  there is a very real "THIS IS SOME THING THAT PEOPLE ARE TALKING ABOUT" feel to it.  Again not saying that its some great biting satire, But  Completely dismissing  my comment as "LOL EXPLOSIONS U ARE DUMB" is Asinine.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 2, 2014)

>All that veiled rhetoric behind classical trigger words

Yup, we totally hit the nerve here.

I'm sorry for wasting your time Zen-Aku. 

I was all up for discussing intellectual property, but not your personal politics

Just make that more clear next time, please


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 2, 2014)

Though we do have to forcefully come back to the fact that there isn't anything objectively good shown about the turtles so far...

I mean, the most I've gathered so far is that they're ripping off the Amazing Spiderman's plot of new york action heroes fighting against the fall out of the evil corporation that seems to be responsible for their own creation in the first place.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 3, 2014)

Shredder in this movie seems to have built an empire. So I'm fairly certain she's probably the right hand man.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 3, 2014)

Will she Be Like the classic version or like the one in the new cartoon you think?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 3, 2014)

So are there two Shredders in this movie?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm along the terms of that CGI movie.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 3, 2014)

Kinda just there to fill out the fight scenes?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 3, 2014)

Well I don't really expect much from here this movie. It's basically will be Shredder focus. However I can see he running the foot clan day to day.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 3, 2014)

I wonder, what would happen if a sequel were to happen? Triceracons? Baxter Stockman? Mutants? Utroms/Krang? And not to try and re-ignite arguments, but it's funny, both of you were just having arguments with Banhammer.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 3, 2014)

I Would love to see Krang, and Rockstead/Bebop and or Slash.

Maybe Alopex From the comics.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 7, 2014)

Triceratons would be fine by me.


*Spoiler*: _Pizza_


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 7, 2014)

pizza hut


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2014)

Ninja turtles with a pizza

*Spoiler*: __ 











Sennin of Hardwork said:


> *Spoiler*: _Baytrutles with a Pizza_







Stabbing the pie? Really? 


It's the little things....


At least the add itself looks better.
The brothers sneak into a pizza hut and bash a pizza together with their weapons


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 7, 2014)

They have shit taste in pizza.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 7, 2014)

It's not the turtle in particular that saddens me, like I said, the video add is actually better.

It's the fact that when you see the turtles rocking out to a slice of pie, you see smiles, you see sharing, you see excitement about the taste of an orgasmic junk food with your friends.
You see wacky passion to the point where it's completely okay for one of them to bring a tower of it in each hand
They celebrate Pizza.


The poster has Leo STABBING IT with his EDGY KATANA


I know, ads mean nothing it's just that...

That's just sad


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 7, 2014)

Well it's pretty obvious these turtles are going for a more grittier look. Of course it'll be more edgy. As long as it's good and fun, I could care less. 

P.S. - Pizza hut does suck tho, wtf turtles?


----------



## Storminator Steel (Jul 7, 2014)

random user said:


> They were cute ugly. Now they're vomit inducing nightmare fuel.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Am I the only one that finds the rubber suit turtles to be creepy as fuck.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 7, 2014)

New version > old on the creep scale


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 8, 2014)

I think they both look fine.


----------



## Storminator Steel (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 8, 2014)

crazymtf said:


> P.S. - Pizza hut does suck tho, wtf turtles?



These turtles aren't real New Yorkers, They're posers!!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 8, 2014)

They've always been Corporate whores



But they used to be Corporate whores with fine taste


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 8, 2014)

Dominoes unfortunately decided to change its recipe since then however.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 8, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Dominoes unfortunately decided to change its recipe since then however.



True but there still leagues above pizza hut.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2014)

Ugh, I feel like I havent eaten a decent pizza  in 5 years


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 8, 2014)

The local chains are probably your best bet. Papa John's tastes like cardboard, Pizza Hut it's like they deep-fry their pizza or something, it's gross...and Dominoes new recipe is awful. It's too bad whomever is in charge right now has lost their minds. We don't need all that side crap (those chicken bites...ugh), just stop trying to skimp costs on pizza and go back to the old recipe! California Pizza Kitchen....no.

Honestly I envy people that actually do live in New York, they have such a wide range of choices. There are like 40 independently owned businesses called "Ray's Pizza" in New York I heard...the turtles would likely be eating something like that as opposed to Pizza Hut.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 8, 2014)

Big pizza chains suck. Try some local napoletana pizza parlors.  I live a al small town and even we have some.  There should be some close.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2014)

Nope. None of those.

Though there is a pizzeria nearby. I'mma try that


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 8, 2014)

NYC Pizza is by far the best, I miss it so. Pizza here is okay at best or complete shit.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 8, 2014)

Only one month remains before the release of this film! I definitely am eagerly anticipating it!

On the subject of pizza, I do hope that this film features it, since it is the trademark favorite food of the turtles, and I wonder if any pizza restaurants in actuality shall have promotions relating to the film?


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 8, 2014)

Any chance I get I avoid the big chains but Dominoes has improved their pizza and PH has a newer type that isn't so bad. 

But we have a place called Kings and a place called Labellas, both of which I would eat every time over the chains.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 8, 2014)

There is a Local Chain in Minnesota Called Davanis, There a little greasy but there sooo good.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2014)

Pizza hut here is actually much better than in most other places that I visited.

Still, a bit stingy on the cheese


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 9, 2014)

Anyone had deep dish in Chicago? I have heard it can rival NY pizza. Haven't had it for myself though.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2014)

You mean garbage quiche? Not my thing


----------



## SSJLance (Jul 11, 2014)

In the neighboring two towns to where I live there is a pizza place called Chicago Fire which serves deep dish pizzas and in the other town a place called Uncle Vito's which serves NY style pizzas. Both are good, but I love the deep dish way more.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 11, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Anyone had deep dish in Chicago? I have heard it can rival NY pizza. Haven't had it for myself though.



[YOUTUBE]n8IKxbOpt0E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 11, 2014)

On the subject of pizza, I have no problem with or dislike for major chains: while I am not particularly fond of Domino's, both Papa Gino's and Pizza Hut are most excellent, for me. I also have no problem with local restaurants, since my hometown has several of those that make incredibly good pizza, as well; I like to support both major chains and local shops equally.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 11, 2014)

We already did that brother


----------



## -Dargor- (Jul 12, 2014)

I know, I just can't stop hating on the guy


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 12, 2014)

-Dargor- said:


> I know, I just can't stop hating on the guy



May I ask why you dislike Michael Bay? I know that his movies are not masterpieces by any stretch of imagination, but they are not completely horrible, either, in my mind.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 13, 2014)

Don't give a darn what y'all say, I love the cheesy bites.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 13, 2014)

I never got the kick out of the chese-inside-the-crust deal.

More power to you though


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]UcALFHqZ_Xg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 14, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> [YOUTUBE]UcALFHqZ_Xg[/YOUTUBE]



When ever i see a Clip of Mikey i can't help but smile.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 14, 2014)

Yes Mikey seems on point for the most part.

My main beef with the turtles is too much accessories for their designs.


----------



## Agent of Death/Ergo Proxy (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm also very excited for this movie 

Another awesome TV spot with 50% more Turtle Van and comedy hijinks  
[YOUTUBE]XGKk0V2iMwE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 14, 2014)

Okay now that's a tv spot. 

Seems Donnie is on point as well.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 15, 2014)

Raph is my dude but Mikey does seem on point in this. Perfect for the role. As far as I can tell in these quick flashes the fighting looks like it should be pretty good as well. I need to see and hear more of the others. 

There are some oddities in the looks but I do like how outside of different colors they all actually look different as well. Have their own unique faces. 

I still have pretty high hopes for this.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 16, 2014)

i don't know if i can even watch this after transformers, i'm still carrying the shit stain on my pants/soul from when i metaphorically shit myself watching transformers.  Anything that has bay's name attached is severely tainted for me now


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 16, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> i don't know if i can even watch this after transformers, i'm still carrying the shit stain on my pants/soul from when i metaphorically shit myself watching transformers.  Anything that has bay's name attached is severely tainted for me now



I get you but he isn't directing this.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 16, 2014)

yeah, but his name is attached..he had some influence , and if it's "transformers" type influence, not good...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 16, 2014)

This needs to be bigger.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2014)

TURTLE EXPLOSION


----------



## Agent of Death/Ergo Proxy (Jul 17, 2014)

New Tv spot

[YOUTUBE]nerTNJeMD48[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm man enough to admit the last couple of releases weren't vomit inducing


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]MgP5ctLzf_4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agent of Death/Ergo Proxy (Jul 18, 2014)

Dat snow chase scene 

[YOUTUBE]azmrG8AtP3U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 18, 2014)

Welp My Hype meter has broken


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Jul 18, 2014)

Just now saw the ad on TV for the first time.


HOLY SHIT


I'm so stoked


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 18, 2014)

Watatsumi said:


> Just now saw the ad on TV for the first time.
> 
> 
> HOLY SHIT
> ...



Check the bass brah!


----------



## Agent of Death/Ergo Proxy (Jul 18, 2014)

During the Behind the Action special It showed that there are indeed the more traditional Foot Ninja in this movie as well as Foot Soldiers


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> I'm man enough to admit the last couple of releases weren't vomit inducing





Agent of Death/Ergo Proxy said:


> Dat snow chase scene
> 
> [YOUTUBE]azmrG8AtP3U[/YOUTUBE]






That didn't last long at all


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm not watching any more clips. I feel like we are going to see the whole movie before it even comes out.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2014)

Here's the rundown


>CAR SLAM

> TF's DURHAMATIC ACTION MUSIC

>"cod military percision on sight, sir" 

>fwisch sheeen kehkehkeh transforming gadjets

>CAR SMASH

>EXPLOOOOOSION

>Megan Fox is in danger!

>CAR SMASH

>Exagerated TCHEEEN TCHEEEEEN TCHEEEN FWIIIIIIIISH Katana sounds in middle of a snow avalanche

>More transforming gadgets rockets and EXPLOSIONS and SLOW MOTION



Mind you, it can actually turn out fine in the theaters, it just triggered so many michael bay triggers for me that it made me forget he's suposedly not the director


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 18, 2014)

fuck, i'm gonna wait for the second run of this..fuck micheal bay and his name


----------



## Gabe (Jul 18, 2014)

A couple more weeks till the movie. I saw the original movies as a kid and was a big fan of the old cartoon. So i am watching this. Who cares if bay is involved.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 18, 2014)

i care, transformers 4 was the closest any movie has ever come to personally insulting me


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 18, 2014)

So from Donnie's bio from the main site, his crush on April carries on from the new series


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 18, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> i care, transformers 4 was the closest any movie has ever come to personally insulting me


 WE GET IT.

YOu Didn't Like Tf4

You have Weird feelings for Michael bay.

Every post is the same thing, If your not gonna see it go some where else, You bitching  constantly isn't Gonna stop any one else form seeing it, Isn't Gonna stop how this movie dose, and isn't gonna stop Tf5 coming out  in 2 years and making a shit ton of money again leading to TF6, Let it go and move the fuck on.



BlazingInferno said:


> So from Donnie's bio from the main site, his crush on April carries on from the new series



Hehe It will be funny to see how this translates.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 18, 2014)

Zen-aku said:


> WE GET IT.
> 
> YOu Didn't Like Tf4
> 
> ...



you shaddup!  transformers was so bad, i won't stop this


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> you shaddup!  transformers was so bad, i won't stop this



                   .


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 18, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> you shaddup!  transformers was so bad, i won't stop this



So your just being Annoying to be annoying.

Great thats what everey thread needs


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]hWZ-C1UXPno[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 18, 2014)

I am 98% certain TMNT will be better than TF4.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 18, 2014)

I expect both to be suitably awesome, and see no point in comparing both.

I mean Bay ends up with  Making mad coin ether way.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 18, 2014)

Zen-aku said:


> I expect both to be suitably awesome, and see no point in comparing both.
> 
> I mean Bay ends up with  Making mad coin ether way.



I guess since his name is involved they will be compared even though he is in different roles. I have no intention of comparing them but it seemed on topic for the current convo.

That said, I thought TF4 was pretty terrible so TMNT doesn't have to do much to be better.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 18, 2014)

I've been saying it since I first heard about this movie.

IF the movies good watch every one start acting like bay had absolutely nothing to do with it


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 18, 2014)

Yup they got the turtles hijinks down to a T


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2014)

if it's decent, it will probably be thanks to all the parts bay had nothing to do with

So what you're doing there, is basically an admission of guilt, and try to pass off as internet aloofness

Dishonest to say the least, but amusing once spotted and called out on


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2014)

That's....totally a poster.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2014)

Raph is buff as fuck

Hot damn


----------



## Agent of Death/Ergo Proxy (Jul 22, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]cewWwOlv4NI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]amO6thPimGk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2014)

God, they look like usher's alien turds 


I guess turning into a hip hop stereotype makes it more "teenager" for the modern era, it's just so unappealling to me though


I'm man enough to respect if it works for other people though, even though you have to be quite hungry for it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2014)

The turtles always been hip hop influenced.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2014)

No, they were always urban, but the exact brand of it had always been more fluid

You had punk, and surfer, and even a touch of rock. And yes, a right touch of hip hop.


This feels new tough  Teenage Mutant Wigger Turtles

Could be the trailler though


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2014)

Check the Bass brah!


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 22, 2014)

So how is Megan Fox in this pic?
I know shes got hates and lovers, to me she is the best eye candy ever. However she was prettier before the surgeries and the shitty tatoes.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2014)

I don't know

Too busy laughing at dem mad rhymes

"KNOCK KNOCK, YOU ABOUT TO GET SHELL SHOCKED"

"I GOT YOUR BACK LIKE A TURTLE SHELL, !"

"Nobody do it better, all my brothers tryna get some cheddar
We all want our cut like the Shredder"


This is some One Direction tier stuff right there


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 22, 2014)

Wow, those lyrics...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2014)

People do know this is a kid's movie right?

People do know there was a time the turtles danced with vanilla Ice right?

PEOPLE DO SEE THE NICKELODEON STUDIOS LOGO RIGHT?!


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2014)

I hold kid's movies to a higher standard of expectation, for the same reason  I hold baby food to a higher standard


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2014)

Oh no; not the "it's a kids' movie" excuse again.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2014)

Mind you, not that retarded music is anything new to be angry about in any platform


I'm just mocking it, because it's so bad it's funny

"All this green in my pants
they call it Turtlepower!"


I'm not pretending the original soundtracks had much better lyrics or anything


Better music, oh yeah, a million times better, but the lyrics are all cheesy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Oh no; not the "it's a kids' movie" excuse again.



You know a kid's movie that had a good rap track?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2014)

I take  it back

Turtle Power has the superior lyrics



> On the half shell, they're the heroes four.
> In this day and age who could ask for more?
> The crime wave is high with muggings mysterious.
> All police and detectives are furious.
> ...


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]BxHNztg0X3s[/YOUTUBE]

Educate yourself, pleb.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> You know a kid's movie that had a good rap track?





> Now our ace reporter was hot on the trail.
> Determined to put these crooks in jail.
> She spied the bad guys and saw what happened,
> But before she knew it, she fell in a trap and got caught.
> ...




Case closed


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2014)

Something trully great came out of it, because I had legit forgot how dope Turtle Power lyrics were


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2014)

Stunna said:


> [YOUTUBE]BxHNztg0X3s[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Educate yourself, pleb.





Oh Stunna, Why didn't you bring up Despicable Me?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 22, 2014)

This actually looks pretty cool.
[YOUTUBE]zCN1Jj-o65o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> Case closed



You got me there, that song was great.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2014)

What rap song in Despicable Me is worth praise?

I mean, there's that one annoying song at the beginning of the first film.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]GFLGRidfFo4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 22, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> [YOUTUBE]GFLGRidfFo4[/YOUTUBE]





Banhammer said:


> Mind you, not that retarded music is anything new to be angry about in any platform
> 
> ----
> I'm not pretending the original soundtracks had much better lyrics or anything
> ...




Get with the program 


Tho, Ninja Rap is not as offensively bland and horribad as shell shocked, it's cheesy and not all that swell

But then, you get the idea that the focus is the melody.
Ninja Rap, good or bad (mostly bad) it's a song, with a pretty sweet beat

Shell Shocked is something that fell out of Kesha's taint and into the kitty pool in the projects



> TOGETHER AINT NO WAY WE GONNA FAIL
> YOU KNOW I GOT YOUR BACK
> JUST LIKE A TURTLE SHELL


Teenage Mutant Wigger Turtles


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 25, 2014)

> Venomous
> 
> 
> "TMNT" that  [April] is less sexualized, [...] "a little angsty, not darker, but a little less happy-go-lucky super-sweet damsel-in-distress. Slightly grittier."
> ...



Like anyone gives a shit, but it's just so fun to rip a new on every other day


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 28, 2014)

saw this at comic-con

megan fox is terrible
like
literally, there's a scene where she's like going into the subway and then she's attacked and she looks so dead like she shows no emotion at all like. her eyes remain the same everywhere like there's no shock or surprise or grunting or idk like literally nothing

and her voice
dear god she sounds like kim kardashian trying to be seductive
every line she says
it's like a porno


also there's this kick ass car chase scene in like some fucking mountain snow slopes or something idk and it's pretty cool. their truck is falling down the mountain and the turtles have some cool teamwork and cool action shots.

though lots of shaky cam.



also megan fox was surprisingly.. idk how to explain it. but they were doing a Q&A and they were running out of time (the TMNT part of the paramount panel was in the first half of the panel so they needed time for the other stuff) and she was like "what do you mean we're running out of time? let's have em ask more questions" or something like that (im really paraphrasing here but that was the jist of it) and when she said that she just sounded really demanding/shocked/entitled/mad that they were cutting them off lol. (but then again nobody had asked her any questions). idk how to explain it but yeah she seemed a little pissed off hahaha. then fans asked more questions.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jul 28, 2014)

Megan Fox is bangable but she's horrible actress. She should've gone with porn.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 28, 2014)

I'll probably go watch this movie on the day it is released. My cousin asked if I could take  her son because she does not want to watch it. I was going to watch it anyways but it's a good way for me to go and see it and not be the only grown up there. But then again I am sure many of the people who grew up with ninja turtles and are grown up will go see it.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 29, 2014)

Gabe said:


> I'll probably go watch this movie on the day it is released. My cousin asked if I could take  her son because she does not want to watch it. I was going to watch it anyways but it's a good way for me to go and see it and not be the only grown up there. But then again I am sure many of the people who grew up with ninja turtles and are grown up will go see it.



There will be more adults than kids in the majority of cases.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 29, 2014)

So the Australian TMNT Poster Is Officially a PR Nightmare said:
			
		

> The Australian poster for Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles looks pretty dynamic—it’s the four of them jumping out of an exploding building! It’s sure to attract viewers for the film’s release date on September… wait, that can’t be right. Oh. Uh oh.
> 
> Yup, the TMNT poster above was put out in Australia for a 9/11 release date. Yikes. And you can’t even make the excuse that they didn’t make the connection because Australians put the day first and month second—it literally says “September 11″ on the poster right there in tiny white letters.
> 
> Oh, also, did we mention that the Ninja Turtles live in New York? And not that I actually think they did this deliberately at all, but the building’s wall-to-wall glass panelling looks a bit like the Freedom Tower. You know, the building the city’s putting up right where the old World Trade Center used to be. Seriously, these are sitcom levels of blundering right here. I’m almost impressed. You’re like one step away from a 30 Rock storyline, Paramount Australia.







TL;DR: They made a poster with the turtles jumping out of an exploding tower in new york, slated to premier on 9/11


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Jimin (Jul 30, 2014)

As long as the movie is fun, that's good enough for me. I hardly think anyone expected Michael Bay to direct a masterpiece that's worthy of Academy awards. I even liked TMNT III when I was younger, I think. : O


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 30, 2014)

The action looks good and I like that they're letting the turtles have some daylight battles in the city.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jul 31, 2014)

Twilight says hello.

Sugarcoat a shit sandwich all you like, its still shit. My kid asked me if we were gonna go see it...



I told him if you wanna watch TMNT I'll just pop one of the dozens non-shitty versions but there's no way I'm giving those fuckers money so they can make more of this bullshit.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 31, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> The action looks good and I like that they're letting the turtles have some daylight battles in the city.



Yeah in those brief clips it looks pretty slick and that is something I always worry about in a movie like this. 

Most of what I have seen so far has me optimistic about this and I hope it is good and does well so we can get more TMNT.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 31, 2014)

-Dargor- said:


> Twilight says hello.
> 
> Sugarcoat a shit sandwich all you like, its still shit. My kid asked me if we were gonna go see it...
> 
> ...



I'm sure you're not the deciding factor on if more of these are made.

Denying children something they want to see because it's isn't something you have taste for seems kinda peculiar to me. Or is there more to it than "it's a bad film"?


----------



## Detective (Jul 31, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm sure you're not the deciding factor on if more of these are made.
> 
> Denying children something they want to see because it's isn't something you have taste for seems kinda peculiar to me. Or is there more to it than "it's a bad film"?



Fuck you Gesy, the inner children of those born between 1980 and 1990 are much more reliable than any of the suspect as fuck children born after that period of time. Especially teenagers. The Skinny Jeans era is putrid.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2014)

Holy shit.  This is pretty funny.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wW3t1m4HrU4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 2, 2014)

The Next Mutation is actually on Netflix. I made it like 2 mins into 1 episode.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 3, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Raph is buff as fuck
> 
> Hot damn




He looks to buff for his own good actually.
His muscles looks like they could get in the way of his agility and stealth... 
They might be forgetting that Ninja's thrive on hit & run tactics


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 3, 2014)

Akatora said:


> He looks to buff for his own good actually.
> His muscles looks like they could get in the way of his agility and stealth...
> They might be forgetting that Ninja's thrive on hit & run tactics



Turtles never focused a whole lot on that though. 

I love the original cartoon and such but I also like how this TMNT is making each one more distinct. I think the buff look fits Raph quite well. 

Leo strikes me as the kind who would still be big but a more agile big.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 3, 2014)

their character is that they street thugs now, so yeah, whatever, buff Ralph, who cares

KNOCK KNOCK YOU ABOUT TO GET SHELL SHOCKED

GET A LAMBO, PAINT IT ORANGE AND CALL IT MICHAELANGELO

ME AN MY FAM' NOTHING WRONG AOUT IT, WE JUST WANT SOME CHEDDA' LIKE OUR BROTHER SHREDDER


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 3, 2014)

I for one have no problem with them having different body types.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 3, 2014)

I agree, I'm far more worried about their taste in KNOCK KNOCK YOU ABOUT TO GET SHELL SHOCKED


----------



## synthax (Aug 3, 2014)

Entertainment wise I expect it to be GotG level,don't expect the critics to admit though,they will refer to  everything as juvenile, while the other being Marvel ,fresh and fun.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 4, 2014)

synthax said:


> Entertainment wise I expect it to be GotG level,don't expect the critics to admit though,they will refer to  everything as juvenile, while the other being Marvel ,fresh and fun.



Oh you precious summer child


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 4, 2014)

I kid, I hear the bay turtles have scored a fantastic 40% on RT and rising


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeah reviews haven't been too good.


I hear besides the weapons, these "ninja turtles" do not really practice any ninja techniques, But  why would they, when they can punch you across the room? 

I'm not sure if I want to see this in theaters.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 4, 2014)

Why would they, when they have all the urban accumen of "I GOT YOUR BACK JUST LIKE A TURTLE SHELL"


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 4, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I hear besides the weapons, these "ninja turtles" do not really practice any ninja techniques



I don't really understand this complaint. All of their battles have always more or less broken into melees. You get small doses of ninja stuff every now and again but not much.



@Banhammer - Are you watching this movie or not?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 4, 2014)

Cyphon if you look at the individual reviews both The Hollywood reporter and IGN gave  it good reviews all the rest of bad reviews from a bunch of nobodies 

Not that any review from rotten tomatoes should be taken seriously since they rate every damn Marvel film in the 90%.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 4, 2014)

6-7/10 is exactly where I expect this film to be even a 5/10


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 4, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Cyphon if you look at the individual reviews both The Hollywood reporter and IGN gave  it good reviews all the rest of bad reviews from a bunch of nobodies
> 
> Not that any review from rotten tomatoes should be taken seriously since they rate every damn Marvel film in the 90%.



Oh, I never really care much about reviews. There are so many movies rate highly that I think are shit that it almost scares me for a movie I like to be rated highly on RT. 



Danger Doom said:


> 6-7/10 is exactly where I expect this film to be even a 5/10



From the trailers I am expecting 4-4.5/5.

Based on how disappointed I usually end up I am thinking 2.5-3/5


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 4, 2014)

You shouldn't care about RT, I'm sorry I brought it up 


It was just more fun at the time for me to rip on the turtles out of sport


I'm man enough to admit it


----------



## Jimin (Aug 4, 2014)

I would say from the previews, the biggest problem with this movie is that it takes itself too seriously. At the end of the day, these are giants mutant ninja turtles. The movie should be fun and self-deprecating sometimes, but it portrays the turtles like they were John McClane or Jack Bauer. lulz


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 5, 2014)

^ Yeah....That really isn't the vibe I've been getting from the trailers at all.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 5, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> ^ Yeah....That really isn't the vibe I've been getting from the trailers at all.



Same here. I don't see that at all.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 5, 2014)

I have been reading some of the reviews and I found something that is kind of funny.

I have seen some complaints about the backstory in this movie being that Aprils dad created the mutagen that transformed the turtles. Some have said that is an unnecessary change or made the story more complicated than it needed to be. On the other hand, the real story is that a bottle of ooze fell off a truck driven by aliens, bounced and hit a turtle bowl out of a little boys hand which all fell into the sewer and the rest is history.

I remember when the movie was first being talked about that the turtles were going to be aliens or some such and people hated it so much that they changed it.

These reviews definitely give complaints that have merit, but my impression so far is that people are just going to nitpick the hell out of this movie and find any and every reason to hate it.




Edit: I also read 1 (maybe 2) that complained about Mikey having a crush on April in this. He had a crush on her in the original movie as well. They act like it is weird here because she owned them as turtles. She ain't a fuckin turtle. So no i*c*st or shit like that. Just a teenage with a crush.....I mean if you think about it too much there is also bestiality involved but nobody should be taking it that far.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 5, 2014)

That's way too serious for a movie about giant teenage mutant ninja turtles mentored by a talking rat the size of a human that's fighting an army of evil ninjas led by a guy dressed in metallic armor.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 5, 2014)

Dude, just because they're making serious faces doesn't mean the movie is to be taken seriously or is aiming for that direction


----------



## Jimin (Aug 6, 2014)

I get that part and all, but the look of the turtles is too... "intense." It lacks the lightheartedness that the 1990s movies did. I mean, I still plan to watch the movie but I'm gonna wish they were in silly costumes half the time instead.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 6, 2014)

Edward Cullen said:


> I get that part and all, but the look of the turtles is too... "intense." It lacks the lightheartedness that the 1990s movies did. I mean, I still plan to watch the movie but I'm gonna wish they were in silly costumes half the time instead.



The 90's movie was a mixture of intense and lightheartedness and this one probably will be too.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 6, 2014)

The friggin' 2003 series was darker than this looks like it will be.

And the original movie was dark as well.

And judging from the trailers...no, they aren't that dark or serious. Raph and Leo maybe, but Don and _especially_ Mikey are absolutely not. Overall, they still come across as much like they usually do. Comparing them to _Jack Baeur_ is...well its comparing this:

_- "You probably don't think I can shove this wet towel all the way down your throat to your stomach. But I can."_

...to this:

_- "If you tell anyone, we'll find you...Sorry, that was creepy. But we will find you...Boo."_

(paraphrasing, but you get the point.)


----------



## Stunna (Aug 6, 2014)

Most of the original trilogy was lighthearted to a fault. Like, come on. Those movies were trash. All three of them.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 6, 2014)

I enjoyed the first one


----------



## Stunna (Aug 6, 2014)

I enjoy it too. Still a bad movie.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 6, 2014)

This doesn't look too serious to be honest.

Just because they look realistic, doesn't mean they are more serious.

They act like the turtles are supposed to from the trailers.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I enjoy it too. Still a bad movie.



They made something they wanted you to enjoy and you did. Sounds good to me.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 6, 2014)

Apparently the turtles themselves are great, but the film is a exactly what you would expect to be produced by Michael Bay.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Most of the original trilogy was lighthearted to a fault. Like, come on. Those movies were trash. All three of them.



Okay, let me go back to Jack Bauer here.

Stunna?

I have a wet towel in my hands right now.

You probably don’t think I could force this towel down your throat, but trust me I can. 

All the way. 

Except that I’d hold onto this little bit at the end. 

When your stomach starts to digest the towel, I pull it out. Taking your stomach lining with it. 

Most people probably take about a week to die. 

It’s very painful.

Now I have to ask you...

Do you want to rethink that lie you just said?

Or do you want to take your chances with this towel?

Your choice.

Your stomach.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 6, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> They made something they wanted you to enjoy and you did. Sounds good to me.


I enjoy it because of how poorly made it is. There's obviously a difference.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 6, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> Okay, let me go back to Jack Bauer here.
> 
> Stunna?
> 
> ...


gimme the towel, bruh


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 6, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> Okay, let me go back to Jack Bauer here.
> 
> Stunna?
> 
> ...




Check the bass brah!

* shoots an RPG into your Honda Civic*

Still figuring out all the buttons.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I enjoy it because of how poorly made it is. There's obviously a difference.



I'm not even sure that makes sense.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 6, 2014)

It's really not a hard concept. Ever heard of "so bad it's good"? Or "guilty pleasure"?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 6, 2014)

What did you think of the CGI film, Stunna


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> It's really not a hard concept. Ever heard of "so bad it's good"? Or "guilty pleasure"?



I have never bought into the so bad it's good thing. If it is bad it is bad, if it is good it is good. 

Basically if you enjoy something that is "bad" it is actually good (to you) and you are just labeling it a certain way as an excuse for liking it and feeling guilty about it.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 6, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> What did you think of the CGI film, Stunna


Also bad.



Cyphon said:


> Basically if you enjoy something that is "bad" it is actually good (to you) and you are just labeling it a certain way as an excuse for liking it and feeling guilty about it.


Nope. No guilt. The movie is bad...and I have fun watching it because it's bad.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 6, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Nope. No guilt. The movie is bad...and I have fun watching it because it's bad.



It makes a bit more sense explained that way. Like you like to watch it to make fun of it. 

But the actual sentence or reason "so bad it's good" makes no sense to me. 

Like if you applied it to other things.

You wouldn't say food is so bad that it is good and continue to go back to eating it. Or a sports team can't be so bad that they are good.


----------



## meadie (Aug 6, 2014)

I didn't see the movie as yet but the trailer was really cool,there was a lot of surprises...Shredder look really awesome...


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 6, 2014)

Those are not turtles. They are way too fast and agile to be turtles.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Well, technically, they would be tortoises or terrapins. Turtles have flippers.

At least, in British English. 

_The only true English._


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2014)

probably going to be an idiot and see this next week.

People whose opinions I generally respect seem torn on this.  Some people I was 100% sure would hate it found it enjoyable, people I thouht would blindly like it are raging hard.  So I legitimately do not know what to expect.


in any case even if this sucks I still got the Nick show and the IDW comics which are both amazing so I see no possible way for this to "ruin" anything.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 7, 2014)

Castiel is like a unicorn around these parts.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Castiel is like a unicorn around these parts.



Knock Knock You About To Get Shell Shocked


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 7, 2014)

Castiel said:


> Knock Knock You About To Get Shell Shocked



Check the bass brah!


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2014)

you set goes well with the song


----------



## Castiel (Aug 7, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> *The friggin' 2003 series was darker than this looks like it will be.
> 
> And the original movie was dark as well.*



Patrick Stewart's quest to fucking die

also I am convinced the kid Shredder's second in command beats up died in the original draft of the script and the confirmation of him being alive but injured was a last minute change



Stunna said:


> Most of the original trilogy was lighthearted to a fault. Like, come on. Those movies were trash. All three of them.



Saw them for the first time ever a few months back, I'd say the first one is kind of like a Blade 1 kind of deal where it kinds of lucks into being a legitimately alright flick.  Something you could argue being pretty good.  Can't say the same for the second though.

Also with the exception of the 3rd one I dunno I feel like the suits generally hold up, stuff they pulled out with them far exceeded what I expected.

*shrug*


----------



## Luke (Aug 7, 2014)

Gonna be seeing this tomorrow. Going in with very low expectations.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 8, 2014)

I watched it last night. My full review is in the other thread but I thought it was fairly good. Wasn't great but also wasn't a travesty. And while critics are smashing it the response at the theatre was all positive as far as I could gather from convo after and laughter and reaction during. My wife also really liked it and a good friend of mine said he loved it. His daughter also had a blast according to him. 

So the important response so far seems great.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 8, 2014)

Did Mikey steal the show bro?


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 8, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Did Mikey steal the show bro?



Actually yeah. I thought Raph was on point for his character but Mikey was probably my favorite in this.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 8, 2014)

I have to say, the bashing on this movie is a thing of beauty to behold


"every scene with megan fox and the turtles has the vibe of imminent rape"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 8, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Actually yeah. I thought Raph was on point for his character but Mikey was probably my favorite in this.



Yeah, A friend of mine told me Mike and Raph are the best parts of the film. I heard shredder was weak tho.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 8, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> I have to say, the bashing on this movie is a thing of beauty to behold
> 
> 
> "every scene with megan fox and the turtles has the vibe of imminent rape"



Yeah, there was no such vibe. Mikey just kept throwing some funny lines at her. It was like a you know.....a teenager crushing on a hot chick.



~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah, A friend of mine told me Mike and Raph are the best parts of the film. I heard shredder was weak tho.



The villains were definitely bland. Shredder doesn't look good (the armor) but he still moves well and his fights are on point. 

The thing is, if you just wanted to get awesome turtle stuff the movie delivers. They are funny and watching them move and fight is great. Their personalities and voice actors are all good minus Donnie being too nerdy but he makes up for it by being the coolest one to watch fight. Some have complained about Knoxville as Leo but I am not sure what the actual complaint would be. Leo never really did have much of a standout voice or personality as one of the brothers. 

Splinter is ugly and terribly voiced but his fight with Shredder is awesome. 

Will Arnett was good and actually had more screen time than I thought he would which was a plus as well. The human characters are shit and IMO, they focus on them too much. The story revolved more around April than the actual turtles which is part of what really hurt this movie. While the brothers were great together I don't feel like we got to capture much of a deeper bond with them like in the original movie.

The Foot also could have been more ninja. Not that I minded them being an updated version of the Foot because even in the comics they used guns, but I just prefer to see more hand to hand type of fighting. 


I will add more as I think of it but that breaks down most of what I thought about it.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 8, 2014)

shredder is just a characterless transformer. Apparently people in the audience literally asked "Why was megatron in this?"


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 8, 2014)

> Yeah, there was no such vibe. Mikey just kept throwing some funny lines at her. It was like a you know.....a teenager crushing on a hot chick.





Dude, just slap a BRAZZERS logo on it 



But seriously, it's kinda creepy that they switched Michaelangelo's character from mellow surfer dude into that horny short guy from the Cleeveland Show


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 8, 2014)

Wut?

 From the trailers, can't say I notice a drastic change in Mike's personality.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 8, 2014)

Wait until you watch the movie

I downloaded it and yo, it's legit creepy. He's huge, like all turtles, stupid as a bag of shells, agressive towards others, and his one character note is wanting to bang april

I say "character" generously. The turtles don't have character. They have affectations


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 8, 2014)

It astounds me that the only character of note in this entire michael bay movie, is Megan Fox's


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 8, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> shredder is just a characterless transformer. Apparently people in the audience literally asked "Why was megatron in this?"



He was ugly. But like I said his movements were still fluid and the fighting looked good. His original look was far better but it didn't really take anything away from the movie that he looked like a giant metal robot. It was just a villain for the turtles to shine fighting. 



Banhammer said:


> Dude, just slap a BRAZZERS logo on it
> 
> But seriously, it's kinda creepy that they switched Michaelangelo's character from mellow surfer dude into that horny short guy from the Cleeveland Show



Michelangelo was the same in this movie as he has always been. In fact there wasn't a more spot on representation of any character in the movie besides maybe Raph. 

He flirted with April in the original movies as well. The only difference in this movie was they put a little more emphasis on them actually being teens. In the originals they didn't feel so young. 

That was actually one of the things I saw critics saying early on that let me know they were going to nitpick the stupidest little things. A lot of them were out to hate the movie regardless of it was actually good or not. I will even grant you that it wasn't great, but the critics are out of their minds with a lot of what they are calling it out on.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 8, 2014)

Michael Bay is the Clark Kent glasses of Hollywood. Slap his name in any movie people will blindly hate it, remove his name and people wouldn't give a darn.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 8, 2014)

Rofl final villain was a Megatron.

Bay just lost all his credibility, yet again! 

He should do The Adams Family next.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 9, 2014)

Just got back...Not good....Yeah it was funny and the action was good, but yikes was the plot bad, it was ASM bad, even felt like the same plot in Ninja turtle wrappings

and how they became  "ninjas"  no words.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 9, 2014)

^It's funny, prior to this you were defending this movie and argued with Banhammer about bashing it


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 9, 2014)

Zen-aku said:


> and how they became  "ninjas"  no words.



Are you referring to Splinter finding the book and stuff?


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 9, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Are you referring to Splinter finding the book and stuff?


 yeah...So...soo Stupid...



BlazingInferno said:


> ^It's funny, prior to this you were defending this movie and argued with Banhammer about bashing it



What I wanted To Wait to see the Final product before Passing Judgment on it?


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 9, 2014)

Zen-aku said:


> yeah...So...soo Stupid...



Well did you like the original story? 

I am not directing this solely at you but this is what is frustrating about some of the reviews I am seeing. Either people don't know how ridiculous the original turtles stories are or they do and are just choosing to nitpick any little thing.

In the comic (and the original movie) Splinter was a rat owned by a martial arts master who was somehow intelligent enough to mimic all of his moves and lean them without ever even being exposed to the ooze. Then in the sewer he found a book on renaissance art and that is how he got the name for the turtles. 

So not only is the version in this movie similar (Splinter picking up a book about something in the sewer to further the story or what have you) but it actually makes a bit more sense because Splinter was exposed to the ooze and gaining intelligence before he ever found a book. Whereas in the original he was just some random rat who was somehow able to think and go through martial arts routines. 

That being said, I prefer the original more because it actually connects Splinter and Shredder but I don't see how you could find this one stupid and not the original. And if you aren't comparing to the original or don't know the original then maybe turtles isn't your type of thing to begin with. 

Ain't mad, just saying dude....


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 9, 2014)

Zen,  

In the original Splinter was an ordinary rat mimicking his master moves 


Also I rate the movie 6/10.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 9, 2014)

What did you like and not like DD?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 9, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Zen,
> 
> In the original Splinter was an ordinary rat mimicking his master moves
> 
> ...



That's a surprisingly decent rating.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 9, 2014)

Zen-aku said:


> What I wanted To Wait to see the Final product before Passing Judgment on it?



Was just saying  chill man. And I see a couple of unnecessary capitals in that sentence.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 9, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> What did you like and not like DD?



I came into this movie as any TMNT fan should for the Turtles hijinks. And it delivered. Unless this was a comic or an animated show then expecting a good plot is just crazy.

The foot clan didn't bother me because in the other movies they were jokes as well.

Shredder should have been more intimidating IMO.

The turtles being super human makes sense because you know being mutated Tortoises. 

What bother me was mostly some unnecessary stuff from the plot and some of the human characters.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 9, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> I came into this movie as any TMNT fan should for the Turtles hijinks. And it delivered. Unless this was a comic or an animated show then expecting a good plot is just crazy.
> 
> The foot clan didn't bother me because in the other movies they were jokes as well.
> 
> ...



So more or less in agreement. Least you gave it a fair shake.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 9, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> So more or less in agreement. Least you gave it a fair shake.



Yeah it's not great but it's not terrible. I can think about at least a dozen terrible films that has gotten a rating higher than this.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 9, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Well did you like the original story?
> 
> I am not directing this solely at you but this is what is frustrating about some of the reviews I am seeing. Either people don't know how ridiculous the original turtles stories are or they do and are just choosing to nitpick any little thing.
> 
> ...




I acknowledge that "Rat that mimicked ninja moves in a Cage" is just as rediclous (maybe More), but.. i don't know....The book thing just makes it seem cheap and fake, and lip servicey.

The Book  thing makes it feel like there pretending to be ninjas instead of Actually Being ninjas.

I've Always preferred splinter being a rouge ninja that got mutated, personally.

I agree with Doom though, 6/10 sounds about right. Not the Worst movie of the summer (asm2) but still could of been so much better, and I forgive allot with my blockbusters.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]N7PGRUXRP-c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 9, 2014)

2,8/10 is the most generous anyone can give this movie

And 2 of those points are scored on the back of Megan Fox alone


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 9, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> He was ugly. But like I said his movements were still fluid and the fighting looked good. His original look was far better but it didn't really take anything away from the movie that he looked like a giant metal robot. It was just a villain for the turtles to shine fighting.



We're talking about the Shredder here. He's more iconic alone than any of the turtles, hell most of the turtles combined.
The reason the franchise beats off so much to the ninja toys, is to the guys they are supposed to use them again.
You could have made the turtles orphans or aliens, sooner than you could have had a blank shredder.
Hell, you could have had no shredder. But having _that_ instead?
Him being a chrome mcguffin instead of 50% of the movie, just a wall for the turtles to bounce their one dimensional affectations at, is just something that cuts  the movie's rating by 50% right off the gate.



> Michelangelo was the same in this movie as he has always been. In fact there wasn't a more spot on representation of any character in the movie besides maybe Raph.



Well, I guess the innocence of youth protected me from all dem crepper alert alarms, because I wanted to mace him every time he even stared in the general direction of the screen.



> That was actually one of the things I saw critics saying early on that let me know they were going to nitpick the stupidest little things. A lot of them were out to hate the movie regardless of it was actually good or not. I will even grant you that it wasn't great, but the critics are out of their minds with a lot of what they are calling it out on.



It's really ofensive to the senses. 
I mean, at least the nauseating direction distracts from that awful theme song


KNOCK KNOCK, THIS SONG SUCKS SHELLCOCK




BlazingInferno said:


> ^It's funny, prior to this you were defending this movie and argued with Banhammer about bashing it




Banhammer Science

I have changed my tune when it turned out a movie deserved better than what the direction announcements indicated it had going for it, before, but every thing this movie was showing was shit after shit after shit


Imagine my scandal, my genuine befuddlement when they actually put out a passable April O'Neil

Shocked I say


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]HMksDKklc14[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 9, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> We're talking about the Shredder here. He's more iconic alone than any of the turtles, hell most of the turtles combined.



Stopped here. People go to the turtles movies for the turtles, not the villain. Sure, most people think of the Shredder when you think turtles villain but you can have any nameless face so long as you get the turtles right and they are fun to watch.

Now maybe for you personally you place emphasis on Shredder and that is fine, but the majority don't. 



> Well, I guess the innocence of youth protected me from all dem crepper alert alarms, because I wanted to mace him every time he even stared in the general direction of the screen.



Nah, I just think you are nitpicking. Basically it works 1 of 2 ways.

1. You identify most teenage males as creepy because Michelangelo acted just like them. In which case teenage behavior turns you off so why watch a turtles movie to begin with?

2. You read a critic say it was creepy, it fed into your already through the roof hatred of the movie and you decided to run with it. 

It's like I said, people were out to get this movie from the beginning. It all started before any scenes were even shot when their were rumors that the turtles would be aliens. Nothing about this movie would have come across as good to any of those people unless it were a word for word and scene for scene remake of the original.


And hell, I didn't even give this movie high praise. I give it about a 3/5 and think it had a lot of problems. The weird part is, most of the critics are so fueled by wanting to be clever and fit in with the haters that they have trouble even identifying the real problems with the movie.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 9, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Stopped here. People go to the turtles movies for the turtles, not the villain.



Well that's an unfair way to dismiss an entire line of argument, especially considering this is suposed to be a conflict driven story, not a trip to the zoo


> Sure, most people think of the Shredder when you think turtles villain but you can have any nameless face so long as you get the turtles right and they are fun to watch.


Hadn't you just "STOPPED THERE" you would have read this line



			
				Banhammer said:
			
		

> Hell, you could have had no shredder. But having that instead?



So yeah.


> Now maybe for you personally you place emphasis on Shredder and that is fine, but the majority don't.


Yeah, stopped right there.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 9, 2014)

Shredder more Iconic than Mickey 

Dude do you even cowabunga?!?!


----------



## Gabe (Aug 9, 2014)

Just saw it was funny the kids in the audience loved it seems they were laughing and clapping. Saw it in 3d cause the normal one was sold out. I'll give it a 7/10. I think the voices were okay the best imo were michalangelo and Raphael . They fit. The book thing was okay did not mind it. It's a fiction movie with giant ninja turtles.I like the original way more where splinter saw his owner practice and mimic his moves and that is how he learned it. But it is a weird as the book. Having a rat learn before getting the goo on him but it was funner.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 9, 2014)

I will say this about Shredder. His original design was awesome. I just finished watching that video from Doug Walker and he reminded me of how cool it was. There was no need to turn him into a pile of metal like that. That being said, that wasn't a real big detractor from my enjoyment because he still made for good action if not for a good villain. So a cool Shredder would have been like "fuck yeah, Shredder looks sick". But would that have fixed the bad plot? No. Would it have added the soul and camaraderie missing between the turtles? No. Those were the major issues.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 9, 2014)

Oh but I wasn't even talking about the substance of a megatron copy paste when I said all that stuff


It was mostly how shredder is nothing but a boring fancy chrome toy and nothing else


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 10, 2014)

I saw this film today, after returning from attending Boston Comic-Con (I certainly had a busy and exciting day, today), and I do feel that it had the proper combination of humor and seriousness, but the pacing felt far too fast for my liking.

I have no problem with the story using the original concept of Splinter being born as a rat (although I still prefer the alternate story of the 1987 series, which makes much more sense, to me), but I disliked the fact that Hamato Yoshi was not at all mentioned, thus removing a major and essential aspect of the mythos of this franchise. I also am not certain if I like or dislike how April in this series is connected to their origin story, but it was certainly an interesting change.

My greatest complaint about this film is how Shredder's role was altered. He is the most iconic villain of the _TMNT_ franchise, but, in this film, he was only a secondary villain, and much of his depth as a character was absent. On that subject, if Sacks was born in Japan, and tutored by Shredder, why did he not communicate in Japanese with him, and why did he not have a Japanese accent? I can understand that he eventually acquired an American accent from years of living in America, and preferred to speak English to most Americans, but he met Shredder in Japan, he would have been accustomed to speaking to him in the language of that nation.

I did like how each turtle's personality was distinct and not like those of the other three, but with such frantic pacing, the film did not have time to properly and fully develop each turtle's personality. Hopefully, if there is a sequel to this film, it shall remedy that.

I did like how the turtles obtained their trademark vehicle at the end, and did anyone notice that its horn played the theme song from the 1987 series? One other thing about the film that I did not like was that the final line was not "I love being a turtle!", since that was the final line of every previous feature film.

Overall, I did enjoy this film, but its excessively fast pacing and poor development of both the turtles and Shredder prevent it from being a masterpiece. While I have no particular dislike for Michael Bay, I do hope that he does not again attempt to produce and/or direct a film based off an old television series, since doing so does not seem to be a talent of his.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 10, 2014)

sounds like bay transformered this up, man fuck that guy


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 10, 2014)

Came back from seeing it. It was okay, not great, not uber terrible imo. The plot was too fast paced, things went way too fast. Leo and Donnie didn't have much spotlight. The only damn ninja in the Foot was Shredder. Even Karai was just a weak goon that got knocked out easily by a tackle from Leo (though to be fair, the turtles are fucking tanks in this movie). Shredder and Sacks' plan was lame, intoxicate the city, use the mutagen as an antidote to get the citizens bending down to the Foot. Banhammer, Mikey wasn't the horndog you were implying he was. Like the others said, that's teenage behavior. And Megan Fox, she should've gone with porn instead of acting.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Aug 10, 2014)

Only really enjoyable thing About this movie was the turtles(especially mickey) everything else was just ideas thrown against a wall that made little sense.
I like the new origin story for the turtles but not feeling splinter being a super dweeb rat who hates American culture or whatever


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 10, 2014)

The ninja turtles would never eat pizza hut while in new york...never...NO ONE would eat pizza hut while in New York! sorry totally unbelievable!


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 10, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The ninja turtles would never eat pizza hut while in new york...never...NO ONE would eat pizza hut while in New York! sorry totally unbelievable!



Well they did use to eat Dominoes in NY.

I was more upset about Mikey drinking Orange Crush. Sunkist is so much better.


----------



## Nuuskis (Aug 10, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> sounds like bay transformered this up, man fuck that guy



He was only the producer for this movie. He didn't direct it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 10, 2014)

My review of the movie is in sig.

I think it's the worst film of the summer so far, that I can think of anyway. "The Amazing Spider-Man 2" wasn't very good, but at least it tried. It made an effort to connect with the audience on an emotional level while delivering in regards to the spectacle, even if it collapsed under its own weight. "TMNT" doesn't really try to excel at anything...except merchandising,


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 10, 2014)

Connect with the audience?


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 10, 2014)

The most entertaining aspect of this movie has been reading the critics' reviews. Goddamn, the fire is burning.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 10, 2014)

Sauron said:


> He was only the producer for this movie. He didn't direct it.



You can tell where he dicked in though. You can tell


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 10, 2014)

I disagree about Bay's presence. Like him or not, he's guilty of excessive self indulgence...hence the bloated runningtimes. If the Transformers films were obese in content, TMNT is unnaturally scrawny. "Battle: LA", from the actual director, had a similar issue. 

What traits do you speak of where he 'dicked in'?


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 10, 2014)

I get the feeling Bay is using Megan Fox as a human shield.  

Hoping the public will blame Megan Fox for the movie sucking.  Like how everyone hated on Megan Fox and Shia LaBeouf for Transformers failure, instead of blaming Michael Bay.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Well, from what I'm hearing, Megan Fox is actually being treated quite kindly by the critics.

As in, people are bitching about the fights and the story and SFX and the plot and stuff, but Megan Fox seems to be getting an "eh, she'll do" response. Most of the criticism about April O'Neil (from the handful of reviews I've seen) are more about how stupid she acts or how coincidentally everything revolves around her, and neither of those are to do with her acting.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't think Bay needs her as a shield anyway since fan response hasn't been bad. 

The critics are torching it but they aren't the ones you have to please.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 10, 2014)

fox is too old to be getting a pass, if she couldn't see the disaster coming, it's cause she's either that dumb, but more likely she doesn't care and wants them bay bucks

and MH , bay's fingerprints are all over this just in the trailers and promos, it looks like a trasformers movie.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 10, 2014)

Well she's a working actress and needs the work, so she does what she can get. If she tries her best in her role there no reason for her to regret it really.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 10, 2014)

yeah, but she's been working for a while, she should know by looking at a script that its garbage, by now.  she's a super star, not  a "working " actress, which is a good notch or two lower.

working actors do sharknado


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Nah. Bigger and better actors than her still make crap movies, for cash or other reasons, regardless of how successful they are.

She's not a _Sharknado_-level working actress, but she's a far cry from A-lister "I write my own cheques" status. She got a bad, bad rep after _Transformers_ and I can't think of anything I've heard of her being in since then, cept _Jennifers Body_, so no she probably couldn't turn this down. Especially since, its a guaranteed success given its a big-budget Turtles movie.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 10, 2014)

I said it a dozen times though, Megan Fox is the only aspect of this movie that didn't just waste my time.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Aug 10, 2014)

I thought Mikey hitting on April and acting like she was his girlfriend was the funniest he's ever been. He was like some amped up teen who was always trying to show off instead of the most annoying turtle this time.
I'd say the weakest turtle this time around was Leo but you can only do so much with generic leader stuff
I can't wait for the hip hop christmas album in the sequel no vanilla ice though


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 10, 2014)

really? Are all teens insufferable wiggers these days? I had no clue


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 10, 2014)

MF NaruSimpson said:


> yeah, but she's been working for a while, she should know by looking at a script that its garbage, by now.  she's a super star, not  a "working " actress, which is a good notch or two lower.
> 
> working actors do sharknado


No matter how 'famous' you think actors are, they still need to work. And many factors determine a quality of the film other than the script. And actors come on to films before the final drafts of scripts are even finished. No actors care what 'we' think. They do what they do to get money, and then when they have money, they find roles that they love. They're just doing their job. You shouldn't really think of actors as celebrities or super stars.

In other news:

*Turtles To Net $65 Million And Sequel Announced*


> The reboot of the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle franchise is doing far better than expected at the box office this weekend, with estimates coming in between $65 million and $66 million. Paramount this morning has already announced a sequel is in the works with screenwriters Josh Appelbaum and Andr? Nemec (Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocal) on board to write the sequel and Michael Bay returning to produce.



So now Fox doesn't have to worry about taking on bad roles for a while since she's attached to a franchise.

Mark Wahlberg knows Transformers is a joke. But it gives him a lot of money, stability, and opportunity to pursue other projects that may not pay as well but would be more satisfying for him. personally.


----------



## The Soldier (Aug 10, 2014)

I read the reviews and they were bad


----------



## Matta Clatta (Aug 10, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> really? Are all teens insufferable wiggers these days? I had no clue



He only said cowabunga once this movie and skateboards all the time so I guess he went full wigger this time around


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 10, 2014)

yet other working actresses of megans range find the where with all to turn down crap and work in other things not by micheal bay.  shes a hack and she's in this movie to make a pay day b4 her face gets all weathered and wrinkly and she's worthless


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 10, 2014)

Megan is barely an actress to me..

In every film I've seen her star in, she just played someone you would look at and say "wow, she's hot". She's only cashing in on her sex symbol status by being someone who just looks pretty in her movies.

Is she a working actress? yes she's not someone you'd consider for a deep role.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 10, 2014)

Megan Fox really isn't that great of an actress. She is mostly just eye candy. 

I haven't seen the movie yet, but I think these types of movies are probably the best idea for someone like her. She isn't that good at serious acting so... her best bet are roles where her acting skills aren't all that important.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 10, 2014)

If Fox ever wanted to become bigger than what she is, she'll just release a sex tape and do reality tv.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 10, 2014)

Better than expected, yet still a disappointing movie.(First turtle movie was way better imo)

id say it's placed somewhere between 5-5.5/10

I gotta say the part about how splinter learned Ninjitsu had me laughing out loud and almost brought to tears over how absurd it was.
You don't simply stumble over a book of Ninjitsu and in an american sewer at that... add to it it apparently worked with a jap to english.(how did the turtles even know japanease in this one?)
Besides the turtles were kinda boring characters compared to the old imo.
AS for the Shredder, if ignoring the oversized arms i don't mind the suit
Shredder didn't get the best treatment here, Karai got it even worse, she's little more than fodder. The footclan were unimaginiative just a regular bunch of terrorist without any stealth.


Conclusion. Glad it at least turned out better than Transformers 4


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 10, 2014)

Akatora said:


> I gotta say the part about how splinter learned Ninjitsu had me laughing out loud and almost brought to tears over how absurd it was.
> You don't simply stumble over a book of Ninjitsu and in an american sewer at that... add to it it apparently worked with a jap to english.(how did the turtles even know japanease in this one?)



As I have pointed out to others this origin story is no less absurd than the original. That aside, why wouldn't you stumble over trash in a sewer? You can probably find all kinds of crap down there. And who said the book had to be in Japanese? You don't think there are ninja books in English? America is full of martial arts classes and books. 

I might be remembering wrong but was it ever stated the turtles knew Japanese?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 10, 2014)

If this book was so efficient

How come someone done tossed it into the sewer?


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 10, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> If this book was so efficient
> 
> How come someone done tossed it into the sewer?



There are probably 1000 plausible explanations but I am sure you can figure them out when you finish hating.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 10, 2014)

Again I don't see how a rat mimicking Ninjutsu from a cage is any better from a rat unlocking ninjustu from a book.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 10, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> There are probably 1000 plausible explanations but I am sure you can figure them out when you finish hating.



Of all the straight up hatin I've put into this movie (KNOCK KNOCK SHELLSHOCK) you pick the most reasonable of rhetoricals to call me out on it?





You don't wanna dissapoint Mr Splinter now do you? Because it takes ever so much to pull that off


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 10, 2014)

Speaking of disappointments, nice set BH


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Akatora said:


> You don't simply stumble over a book of Ninjitsu and in an american sewer at that... add to it it apparently worked with a jap to english.(how did the turtles even know japanease in this one?)





Cyphon said:


> As I have pointed out to others this origin story is no less absurd than the original. That aside, why wouldn't you stumble over trash in a sewer? You can probably find all kinds of crap down there. And who said the book had to be in Japanese? You don't think there are ninja books in English? America is full of martial arts classes and books.
> 
> I might be remembering wrong but was it ever stated the turtles knew Japanese?



I might be remembering wrong but has it ever been explained how the Turtles even knew how to read English?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 10, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Speaking of disappointments, nice set BH



I hope that wasn't meant to be clever.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 10, 2014)

I mostly meant his Avi


----------



## Akatora (Aug 10, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> I might be remembering wrong but has it ever been explained how the Turtles even knew how to read English?



It's not so much that they find a book of a martial art, but "NINJITSU"...
Seriously actual Ninjitsu should be pretty damn rare, and in extendtion work a lot in secret(which makes a book even weirder)
It's teacher show, students learn, if you'd keep books around you'd have something for the Samurai or other ninja/opponents to identify you by.
Granted it's a fictional world, but it's supposed to resemble our world. No expert in this but last time I heard anything about real life Ninjitsu it mentioned there were only "2" Masters/Grand masters left in the world(or atleast who were teaching, acc to a several years old discovery program)
Granted if we want to start questioning, we could also ask where the heck did they get their weapons in the first place.
I won't ask that of the movie, but I'd pick any day Splinter originally being a martial arts master or the pet of a martial arts master over discovering a random book of Ninjitsu. (besides Ninjitsu is more about dirty tricks than normal martial arts from what that program showed, like breaking hollowed out eggs with the wind at your back to temp blind your opponents with a peper cloud etc.)


Edit:
Guess most of this reply should be directed at "Cyphon"


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 10, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> I might be remembering wrong but has it ever been explained how the Turtles even knew how to read English?



The origin story is that the turtles just started talking one day. In the comic "Splinter" was their first word and in the original movie "pizza" was the first word they said. 

I would assume Splinter picked up English when him and his master moved to NY. Obviously his master would need to learn the language and probably spoke around Splinter. Ooze gave them advanced intelligence and Splinter likely taught them to read amongst everything else.

I don't think it was ever explained though.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 10, 2014)

Akatora said:


> It's not so much that they find a book of a martial art, but "NINJITSU"...
> Seriously actual Ninjitsu should be pretty damn rare, and in extendtion work a lot in secret(which makes a book even weirder)



It wouldn't be weird. Ninja stuff is very popular and you can probably find stuff all over the place about it. 
And they use the word ninjutsu specifically but it is mainly just another word for martial arts and hiding because they are big ass turtles. I don't think we were expected to believe they found some magical rare tome.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 10, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> I mostly meant his Avi



I hope that wasn't meant to be clever.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 10, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> It wouldn't be weird. Ninja stuff is very popular and you can probably find stuff all over the place about it.
> And they use the word ninjutsu specifically but it is mainly just another word for martial arts and hiding because they are big ass turtles. I don't think we were expected to believe they found some magical rare tome.



Yes i get that the Ninja label could be all over, but actual widespread teachings of Ninjitsu I got a hard time believing.
As mentioned going by memory alone there's only 1-2 "real" schools of Ninjitsu and both are placed in Japan...


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 10, 2014)

Akatora said:


> Yes i get that the Ninja label could be all over, but actual widespread teachings of Ninjitsu I got a hard time believing.
> As mentioned going by memory alone there's only 1-2 "real" schools of Ninjitsu and both are placed in Japan...



I get it. I just think you are overthinking a completely harmless plot point. Hell, I didn't even really like that he picked up the Ninjutsu book but it still made as much sense as the original, if not more.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 10, 2014)

Hmm... guess i might have recalled wrong or perhaps about something like "Togakure-ryū"

still as it mention at wiki: "Ninjutsu was more an art of tricks, than a martial art."




Cyphon said:


> I get it. I just think you are overthinking a completely harmless plot point. Hell, I didn't even really like that he picked up the Ninjutsu book but it still made as much sense as the original, if not more.



Depends on which of the originals you go by, comic,movie or original cartoon.
I still think the original cartoon idea for splintert holds up best, a Martial arts trained human who fled to america in dishonor due to being framed, getting into contact with mutagen and getting rat features.
The turtles get their human parts from Splinter which add to the family tie, this is also how the turtles would know both japanease and english(them speaking better english than splinter would also make sense in the long run from tv etc.)


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 10, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I hope that wasn't meant to be clever.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 10, 2014)

Akatora said:


> Depends on which of the originals you go by, comic,movie or original cartoon. I still think the original cartoon idea for splintert holds up best, a Martial arts trained human who fled to america in dishonor due to being framed, getting into contact with mutagen and getting rat features. The turtles get their human parts from Splinter which add to the family tie, this is also how the turtles would know both japanease and english(them speaking better english than splinter would also make sense in the long run from tv etc.)



Yeah that is the most coherent explanation. Usually I go by canon as what "should" be compared to but TMNT has so many different versions that it seems pointless.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 10, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I get the feeling Bay is using Megan Fox as a human shield.
> 
> Hoping the public will blame Megan Fox for the movie sucking.  Like how everyone hated on Megan Fox and Shia LaBeouf for Transformers failure, instead of blaming Michael Bay.



Huh? Bay has one of the worst reputations in Hollywood thanks to Transformers...

Once again, how are Bay's fingerprints on this movie? People keep saying that, but refuse to elaborate. Having lots of CGI isn't exclusive to Bay.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 10, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> Huh? Bay has one of the worst reputations in Hollywood thanks to Transformers...
> 
> Once again, how are Bay's fingerprints on this movie? People keep saying that, but refuse to elaborate. Having lots of CGI isn't exclusive to Bay.



I don't claim to follow directors or producers but from what I hear Liebsman (izzat his name?) is a lot like Bay so maybe that is where it is coming from?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 10, 2014)

Didn't Bay almost  make them aliens?

I'm sure some ideas were his.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 10, 2014)

Bay was a producer for the Purge and you don't see random explosions .


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 10, 2014)

Bay also produced many of the horror remakes like Texas Chainsaw Massacre.



> Didn't Bay almost make them aliens?
> 
> I'm sure some ideas were his.



That was never really true. Apparently, and I could be wrong about this, it was going to hint that the ooze was alien in origin- which was supposed to be how one of the comics did it. 


> I don't claim to follow directors or producers but from what I hear Liebsman (izzat his name?) is a lot like Bay so maybe that is where it is coming from?



He has done two horror films ("Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Beginning", "Darkness Falls"), a thriller ("Killing Room") and two action movies ("Battle LA", "Wrath of the Titans") and now TMNT. All of these films seem kind of underdeveloped, short and lack substantial content...whereas Bay's films are usually long and overly stuffed with content. If anything, I think they're the total opposite.

Plus, would Bay have a significant amount of time to work on this? He seemingly produces everything and the "Transformers" movies usually do have long and intense schedules.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 10, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> =.whereas Bay's films are usually long and overly stuffed with content. If anything, I think they're the total opposite.



Maybe they were just talking about how he shoots action scenes.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 10, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Maybe they were just talking about how he shoots action scenes.



As much as I despised this movie, I never found the editing or camerawork to be erratic. While Bay has gotten better, he tends to prefer the style of 'making it feel like the viewer is part of the action', so the result is the audience becomes as disoriented as the characters. 

But TMNT's action scenes, as uninteresting as they were, never disoriented me. The exceptions are the earlier fights, but it was only done that way to hide the turtles identities. Sure, Jonathan Lieb uses plenty of slow motion and CGI, but so does everybody else. 

Furthermore, I never felt any tone whiplash (a Bay trait), nor was there any scene where a character is silently acting all emotional while destruction occurs all around them.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 10, 2014)

Well one place i'd say this movie clearly showed similarities to transformers is the "Horn", dramatic clipping while a large horn is pushed/pulled/blown.
It's ok in small amounts but bay use it to much


----------



## kluang (Aug 10, 2014)

7/10

Like the turtles their voice fits

Don't like robo Shredder.  He should be a ninja,  not a blade throwing ironman

Personally i like the cartoon splinter origin. A disgrace ninja master whole fled to America and have a personal reason against Shredder.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 11, 2014)

Akatora said:


> Well one place i'd say this movie clearly showed similarities to transformers is the "Horn", dramatic clipping while a large horn is pushed/pulled/blown.
> It's ok in small amounts but bay use it to much



...........Huh?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm watching the movie now and glanced at some posts in this thread and my god, it boggles my mind when people complain about the PLOT of this movie.

The fucking plot.

A series about turtles turned into humanoids by magic science goo and then trained by their kung-fu rat father and they fight ninjas.

TMNT is absurd - it always has been and it always will be. I've seen the old film trilogy, I grew up with the 80s cartoon, I've seen 4Kids version and I've seen the 2012 version. It's all ludicrous if you ever stop to think about it seriously.

"Is it enjoyable?" is all anyone should expect from any TMNT series. I think the characters are the only substance TMNT has ever had. Humor is there obviously but if you want something to really come back for, it's the characters. So, for me, "do i like the characters in this movie?" is what determines if I consider it good or not.

And I do enjoy the characters. Is it my favorite TMNT incarnation/ No. I grew up with the old movies so they have a special place in my heart. Well, except the third one. But even Secret of the Ooze was beyond stupid if you ever thought about it. That's why you never did. 

Personally I look at this movie as beneficial to the franchise.  We are old, we are no longer the target demographic.  This TMNT is meant to introduce a new generation of kids to the franchise that sucked us all in when we were growing up. From that perspective, I can really get behind this effort. 

I wouldn't be surprised if in 20 years another TMNT movie is made for the then-kiddies of the world and the kids watching this movie now are posting on forums about how they don't like the it.

edit:

I think the reason a lot of people liked Mikey and Raph was because the movie focused on them and that makes a lot of logical sense. They are the "loudmouths" of the group, albeit in different ways. Mikey was certainly my favorite growing up and it seemed to be true for a lot of other kids as well. He's the silly, partying one and we all can relate with that. Then there's Raph, representing the "teenage rebel" type that we can all get behind as well. He's not exactly all that rebellious in this incarnation but still, his trademark sour temper was well on display yet we also saw how much he cared for his family.

Leo and Donnie are a bit harder to portray I think, especially in a movie like this. There's a bit more subtlety to them.  The sequel is already in production so maybe that one will focus more on those two.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 11, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> really? Are all teens insufferable wiggers these days? I had no clue



Hip hop culture is more mainstream than it has ever been, so it's bound to influence teenagers who are susceptible.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 11, 2014)

I don't deny a lot of nostalgia goes into my preferring the old movies but there is one area I absolutely know the old TMNT beat this one.

Dat fucking music.


----------



## Monster (Aug 11, 2014)

Just watched the movie and I think it's ok. But I wish they chose someone else for April I can't stand Megan Fox.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 11, 2014)

I found it kinda weak when Splinter gave the Turtles their weapons, "To Leonardo the Katana the weapon of a leader..."
Not bad, but why skip giving the comments about the 3 others?
It's weak just going with the easy one.(and not even making that great a comment)




MartialHorror said:


> ...........Huh?



more or less this sound i'm refering to:


best thing ever

1:18
1:29
1:35





Zaelapolopollo said:


> I don't deny a lot of nostalgia goes into my preferring the old movies but there is one area I absolutely know the old TMNT beat this one.
> 
> Dat fucking music.


----------



## kluang (Aug 11, 2014)

Jesus Gai said:


> Just watched the movie and I think it's ok. But I wish they chose someone else for April I can't stand Megan Fox.



Well Megan Fox is more fuckable then the April they cast in the original TMNT


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 11, 2014)

I was disappointed that April had a completely new character as her roommate, as I was hoping that Irma Langinstein would be present in this film.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Aug 11, 2014)

Yeah the whole premise of TMNT is actually a homage/rip off of frank miller's Daredevil run with mutant turtles. No big deal if the whole thing is ridiculous as long as you embrace it. this movie sorta embraced it but had so much trying to play everything straight.
I like that they changed the plot up some but it seems the biggest issues for the fans are now the designs(and if that may impact the good animated series) and the elimination of hamato yoshi.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> The origin story is that the turtles just started talking one day. In the comic "Splinter" was their first word and in the original movie "pizza" was the first word they said.
> 
> I would assume Splinter picked up English when him and his master moved to NY. Obviously his master would need to learn the language and probably spoke around Splinter. Ooze gave them advanced intelligence and Splinter likely taught them to read amongst everything else.
> 
> I don't think it was ever explained though.



I was being snarky and rhetorical. 

No, they never explain it- I know this because I know my turtles.  

And I said "read", not "know". Splinter hearing English from Yoshi is different from Splinter learning how to read English.

Point is, complaining the book is in Japanese shouldn't matter when its never explained how he can even read English.

Damn it; don't make me explain the joke.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 11, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> Huh? Bay has one of the worst reputations in Hollywood thanks to Transformers...
> 
> Once again, how are Bay's fingerprints on this movie? People keep saying that, but refuse to elaborate. Having lots of CGI isn't exclusive to Bay.



.

If I remember right, the public initially blamed Shia LaBeouf and Megan Fox for Transformers fail.  Shia and Megan were like lightning rods.  They drew criticism and negativity away from Michael Bay.  

Later, after Megan Fox and Shia left the franchise, that was when negative sentiment shifted away from Megan Fox and Shia onto Michael Bay.  I wouldn't be surprised if Megan Fox was cast as April O'Neal in an attempt to shift the fallout away from Michael Baby onto Megan Fox.  April O'Neal being portrayed as a ditzy, airhead, stereotype could help to facilitate that eventuality.

...  Bay's work tends to be shallow and lack continuity.  The speech Mark Wahlberg gives Optimus Prime in Age of Extinction went something like...  "Dude, I bought you at a yard sale.  You owe me."  Its almost like Michael Bay is an alien who doesn't understand basic human psychology and inputs a lot of nonsense character motivations that don't make sense.  

Another element of Michael Bay's storytelling are attempts to recycle elements from movies in the 1980's, with possibly a high rate of failure.  And, of course, the slapstick attempts at humor.

There are a lot of things Michael Bay consistently does, maybe, if you know what to look for.

:WOW


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 11, 2014)

Bay should get his hands on Godzilla and Pacific Rim sequels


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 11, 2014)

oh that would be awful, instead of a useful interesting female lead like mako or olsen, we would have the bimbo of the week, like kylie jenner, running around  like a screaming idiot teasing but never fulfilling down shirts and up skirts.

all the creatures would look the same and do the same things, and the plots would collapse on themselves 2 minutes into the movie.  

and the whole story would be a jewish allegory of the return to the homeland


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 11, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> .
> 
> If I remember right, the public initially blamed Shia LaBeouf and Megan Fox for Transformers fail.  Shia and Megan were like lightning rods.  They drew criticism and negativity away from Michael Bay.
> 
> Later, after Megan Fox and Shia left the franchise, that was when negative sentiment shifted away from Megan Fox and Shia onto Michael Bay.  I wouldn't be surprised if Megan Fox was cast as April O'Neal in an attempt to shift the fallout away from Michael Baby onto Megan Fox.  April O'Neal being portrayed as a ditzy, airhead, stereotype could help to facilitate that eventuality.



Nah. All three of them got hate, and Bay got the worst hate of all.

Bay was hated after _Pearl Harbour_ and the first _Transformers_ was generally greeted with cautious optimism- "not great, but better than we feared since its you". 

Then RotF came out and Bay was despised even more. Both LaBeouf and Fox came in for a ton of criticism but Michael Bay was the one who took the real heat; the difference is, he'd whether it before and RotF still made hundreds of millions of dollars, so he still profited while LaBeouf and Fox saw their careers in the headlights. 

They were never lightning rods for Michael Bay; Bay took the brunt of the hate. That they got so much anyway is a testament to how much hate was going around.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 11, 2014)

Lots of hate, channeled in the right direction, can actually be pretty good for a director.

Never for actors though. They all go the way of charlie sheen


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 11, 2014)

It's funny that Bay is the most hated but also one of the most successful Directors commercially.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 11, 2014)

He's the "yolo" of the industry. Every time someone pulls a shit move in hollywood they just go like "nah, I'm not a hack, I'm just like my man michael bay, people hate but the sheep are still gonna see my work anyway"


Or "yeah, we didn't really focus on story arcs or character development so much in this movie, we wanted a blockbuster michael bay-esque event, so yeah, we totally let the direction  go dark and have thee blob rape janet van dyne"


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 11, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> .
> 
> If I remember right, the public initially blamed Shia LaBeouf and Megan Fox for Transformers fail.  Shia and Megan were like lightning rods.  They drew criticism and negativity away from Michael Bay.
> 
> Later, after Megan Fox and Shia left the franchise, that was when negative sentiment shifted away from Megan Fox and Shia onto Michael Bay.  I wouldn't be surprised if Megan Fox was cast as April O'Neal in an attempt to shift the fallout away from Michael Baby onto Megan Fox.  April O'Neal being portrayed as a ditzy, airhead, stereotype could help to facilitate that eventuality.



You're not remembering right. Michael Bay has been a hate magnet long before this franchise and remember that T1 actually had a passable reception. He got the most shit for Transformers 2 because he was blamed for the racist stereotypes. Shia got some credibility because he was the first to acknowledge it sucked. "Transformers 3" ended that though. Fox actually seemed to get more hate for her participation in "Jonah Hex" and "Jennifers Body" than she did for "Transformers"- although she wasn't unscathed by it either. 



> ...  Bay's work tends to be shallow and lack continuity.  The speech Mark Wahlberg gives Optimus Prime in Age of Extinction went something like...  "Dude, I bought you at a yard sale.  You owe me."  Its almost like Michael Bay is an alien who doesn't understand basic human psychology and inputs a lot of nonsense character motivations that don't make sense.



You do realize that Bay doesn't write his movies, right?



> Another element of Michael Bay's storytelling are attempts to recycle elements from movies in the 1980's, with possibly a high rate of failure.  And, of course, the slapstick attempts at humor.
> 
> There are a lot of things Michael Bay consistently does, maybe, if you know what to look for.
> 
> :WOW



Yes, and Michael Bay is clearly the only one who does this...and is this referring to the fact that he remakes stuff? That's what I'm supposed to look for? Is Bay the only one who does slapstick humor? Honestly, this must mean he directed the first three turtles movies, because they had slapstick humor too.

Seriously guys, I know you hate Michael Bay and I am certainly not a fan of his either, but you're letting your feelings cloud your judgment. Unless you're going to start giving valid reasons why you think he directed this, when he was probably busy filming Transformers 4 during the production of TMNT, then shut the fuck up. These vague "if you know what to look for" lines simply prove that you yourself have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Totally ninja'ed Martialhorror there. 

Or he saw my post and just ignored it....

Michael Bay being hated despite being successful isn't funny; its related. He'd be hated if he wasn't a success, but its the fact that he's so successful _in spite_ of the hate that makes him so loathed.

Course, he might say, its his haters that keep paying to see his movies.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 11, 2014)

"lines"? I thought I was the only who said anything about it, once.

And you can tell where bay put his dick in on this movie

I mean, Megatron and the casting of Megan Fox, aside. Also, wigger shit aside as well..


I won't criticize the backgrounding of the supernatural elements for the sake of the cheaper human protagonists as well though, because April O'Neil is the better lead of this movie than any of those guys


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 11, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> Totally ninja'ed Martialhorror there.
> 
> Or he saw my post and just ignored it....
> 
> ...




If only M.Night Shamamonalan was so lucky.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 11, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> I was being snarky and rhetorical.
> 
> No, they never explain it- I know this because I know my turtles.
> 
> ...



Oh my bad


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Oh my bad



Damn right.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 11, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> Totally ninja'ed Martialhorror there.
> 
> Or he saw my post and just ignored it....
> 
> ...



I wasn't referring to you and didnt respond because I didn't need too. I agree with what you said. 

I dont think he'd be hated if he wasn't a success though. I don't think anyone would bother remembering his name if he wasn't a success.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 12, 2014)

Do you even know what "ninja'ed" means?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 12, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> Do you even know what "ninja'ed" means?



No, lol. I'm always behind on internet lingo. I don't even know what lol means, lol.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 12, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> Nah. All three of them got hate, and Bay got the worst hate of all.
> 
> Bay was hated after _Pearl Harbour_ and the first _Transformers_ was generally greeted with cautious optimism- "not great, but better than we feared since its you".
> 
> ...



  How was Bay hated for Pearl Harbor?  A lot of people loved that movie and didn't even know who Michael Bay was at that time.

Megan Fox and Shia were lightning rods for Michael Bay.

People were too busy making fun of Megan Fox's thumbs looking like toes to even think about Michael Bay being bad at his job.  They were also too busy raining on Shia LaBeouf's parade to have time for Bay.

Michael Bay never was the central focus for hate, until more recently.



MartialHorror said:


> You're not remembering right. Michael Bay has been a hate magnet long before this franchise and remember that T1 actually had a passable reception. He got the most shit for Transformers 2 because he was blamed for the racist stereotypes. Shia got some credibility because he was the first to acknowledge it sucked. "Transformers 3" ended that though. Fox actually seemed to get more hate for her participation in "Jonah Hex" and "Jennifers Body" than she did for "Transformers"- although she wasn't unscathed by it either.



The Phantom Menace got a passable reception.  Does that mean it didn't suck?

  How did Megan Fox get hate for Jennifers Body and Jonah Hex when almost no one bothered watching either of those movies?  

Megan Fox never really got hate for her performances, I thought.  It was moreso people just hated her for other reasons.



MartialHorror said:


> You do realize that Bay doesn't write his movies, right?



The script is constantly tweaked in the movie making process.  Script writers have little say in what is or isn't in the final cut.  Michael Bay and others do have direct input as to what lines or dialogue is used in the final movie.

In a sense, Michael Bay does write his own movies.  



MartialHorror said:


> Is Bay the only one who does slapstick humor? Honestly, this must mean he directed the first three turtles movies, because they had slapstick humor too.
> 
> Seriously guys, I know you hate Michael Bay and I am certainly not a fan of his either, but you're letting your feelings cloud your judgment. Unless you're going to start giving valid reasons why you think he directed this, when he was probably busy filming Transformers 4 during the production of TMNT, then shut the fuck up. These vague "if you know what to look for" lines simply prove that you yourself have no idea what you're talking about.



Michael Bay is possibly the biggest abuser of exceedingly low quality slapstick humor.

Maybe you feel insulted as you yourself failed to notice certain recurring patterns in Bay's modus operandi.  It seems more of a personal thing for you than something you can validate with facts.



masamune1 said:


> Michael Bay being hated despite being successful isn't funny; its related. He'd be hated if he wasn't a success, but its the fact that he's so successful _in spite_ of the hate that makes him so loathed.



That's where you're wrong.

Michael Bay isn't successful.  Bay isn't anymore successful than George Lucas' star wars prequels were.

Michael Bay is involved with projects that have large existing fanbases.

Large existing fanbases translate to a lot of seats in theaters being filled to see a movie.

That's the reason his movies gross.  It has nothing to do with his own success or lack thereof.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 12, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> :\Michael Bay isn't successful.  Bay isn't anymore successful than George Lucas' star wars prequels were.
> 
> Michael Bay is involved with projects that have large existing fanbases.
> 
> ...



Filling seats is the goal of these movies. So he is successful. Sure, he has been doing movies with large fan bases but he hasn't turned said fans off so much that he still isn't filling seats. You can call his success cheap or easy or whatever else but it is still success.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 12, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Filling seats is the goal of these movies. So he is successful. Sure, he has been doing movies with large fan bases but he hasn't turned said fans off so much that he still isn't filling seats. You can call his success cheap or easy or whatever else but it is still success.



.

One man's success is another man's Transformers reboot, ah guess.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 12, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> How was Bay hated for Pearl Harbor?  A lot of people loved that movie and didn't even know who Michael Bay was at that time.



People knew who Michael Bay was. He wasn't as well known as he is now, but movies like _Armageddon_ meant he wasn't obscure. Critics, at least, most certainly knew who he was.

A lot of people love _Transformers_ and a whole bunch of other movies critics think are crap.

And critics though Pearl Harbour _really, really_ sucked. Thing nearly killed Michael Bay's career. It has *25%* on Rotten Tomatoes and 5.9 on IMDB. Yeah it made decent money but that hardly matters since _Transformers_ has raked in about $2 billion.

Damn it man, there is a _song_ about _Pearl Harbour_ sucking.

he ain't shit without his homeboyz

(okay, why is YouTube not embedding for me?)





> That's where you're wrong.
> 
> Michael Bay isn't successful.  Bay isn't anymore successful than George Lucas' star wars prequels were.
> 
> ...



Yeah...making a lot of money and filling seats = success.

And it isn't just fanboys filling the seats for those movies, esp. for _Transformers_ (which has a much smaller fanbase than _Star Wars_). The general public fill those seats, because they enjoy it and its dumb, mindless entertainment.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 12, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> No, lol. I'm always behind on internet lingo. I don't even know what lol means, lol.



Ninja'ed- We both responded to the same post with roughly the same answer, but I snuck in their first. Cause I'm a ninja.

LOL- Laugh Out Loud.

I get the feeling you're joking but dammit I'm a know it all.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm sure he's joking about not knowing lol, lol


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 12, 2014)

You can never be too sure. 

Its Martialhorror, after all.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 12, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> People knew who Michael Bay was. He wasn't as well known as he is now, but movies like _Armageddon_ meant he wasn't obscure. Critics, at least, most certainly knew who he was.
> 
> A lot of people love _Transformers_ and a whole bunch of other movies critics think are crap.
> 
> ...


 


No, just no.  You can't credit Michael Bay for Armageddon.  That was Jerry Bruckheimer.

Its only _recently_ that people have begun to do things like mass boycott Michael Bay's movies.  Because, its only _recently_ that people have begun to recognize who Michael Bay is and the trail of 2nd rate movies he's left in his wake.

Pearl Harbor was released in 2001.  That "Pearl Harbor Sucks" song you posted was uploaded in 2012.  It took 11 years after Pearl Harbor for that song to be posted, because until recently people didn't know who the fuck Michael Bay was.



masamune1 said:


> Yeah...making a lot of money and filling seats = success.
> 
> And it isn't just fanboys filling the seats for those movies, esp. for _Transformers_ (which has a much smaller fanbase than _Star Wars_). The general public fill those seats, because they enjoy it and its dumb, mindless entertainment.



It isn't Michael Bay's success.

Michael Bay is riding the success of established franchises due to the fact that people don't know what they're buying before they walk into theaters.

Bay isn't much more successful than Bill Gates is.  (lol silly statement?)

Bill Gates tried to get rid of all his microsoft shares before microsoft made it big.  He's the world's richest person by accident, really.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 12, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> No, just no.  You can't credit Michael Bay for Armageddon.  That was Jerry Bruckheimer.
> 
> Its only _recently_ that people have begun to do things like mass boycott Michael Bay's movies.  Because, its only _recently_ that people have begun to recognize who Michael Bay is and the trail of 2nd rate movies he's left in his wake.
> 
> Pearl Harbor was released in 2001.  That "Pearl Harbor Sucks" song you posted was uploaded in 2012.  It took 11 years after Pearl Harbor for that song to be posted, because until recently people didn't know who the fuck Michael Bay was.





> It isn't Michael Bay's success.
> 
> Michael Bay is riding the success of established franchises due to the fact that people don't know what they're buying before they walk into theaters.
> 
> ...



It gets REALLY hard to tell when you are serious and when you are trolling.


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 12, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> he ain't shit without his homeboyz
> 
> (okay, why is YouTube not embedding for me?)



You gots to cut the "s" out of https

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsPrQgTO0HU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 12, 2014)

But why? Since when?


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 12, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> That's where you're wrong.
> 
> Michael Bay isn't successful.  Bay isn't anymore successful than George Lucas' star wars prequels were.
> 
> ...



Then why are his movies doing better then spider-man and Superman and a bunch of other products with big fanbases?


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 12, 2014)

Zen-aku said:


> Then why are his movies doing better then spider-man and Superman and a bunch of other products with big fanbases?



Bay's movies aren't doing better.

*Transformers*

*Spiderman*

*Man of Steel*


.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 12, 2014)

I want to know who these 'lot of people' were who loved "Pearl Harbor". That film was pretty notorious when it came out. 



> The script is constantly tweaked in the movie making process. Script writers have little say in what is or isn't in the final cut. Michael Bay and others do have direct input as to what lines or dialogue is used in the final movie.
> 
> In a sense, Michael Bay does write his own movies.



While yes, you are correct that screen-writers usually don't have the final say, you are confusing tweaked with writing. If Michael Bay changed the script too much, the writers guild of America would interfere. 



> Michael Bay is possibly the biggest abuser of exceedingly low quality slapstick humor.
> 
> Maybe you feel insulted as you yourself failed to notice certain recurring patterns in Bay's modus operandi. It seems more of a personal thing for you than something you can validate with facts.



You use the word 'facts', but I've yet to hear any other than how they're there. "Three Stooges" (remake) also abused 'low quality slapstick humor'. Did Michael Bay direct that? Furthermore, he has been involved with plenty of films which lack slapstick humor. Even this movie didn't have a significant amount of it, compared to Transformers.  



> No, just no. You can't credit Michael Bay for Armageddon. That was Jerry Bruckheimer.
> 
> Its only recently that people have begun to do things like mass boycott Michael Bay's movies. Because, its only recently that people have begun to recognize who Michael Bay is and the trail of 2nd rate movies he's left in his wake.



I'm beginning to think you're one of those people who confuse your opinions with facts. Where do you get this kind of information? Are you implying that Jerry was the real director? Then why does Bruce Willis badmouth him for "Armageddon" instead of Jerry? If you're going to make claims, like how 'credit for Armageddon goes to Jerry', deliver some proof instead of just opinion. 

As for Michael Bay being successful or not, the problem is that you're twisting evidence to support your own opinions. Yes, "Transformers" has a fanbase, but probably is not a billion dollar one. Let me ask you this, why did G.I Joe underperform in comparison? It also was a huge franchise with many established fans. I think "Transformers" did so well because they're high concept films which appealed to younger audiences. Most of Bay's films tend to gross quite a bit anyway. Has he ever directed a bomb? Even Scorsese has had box office flops.

Edit: Glanced at your newest post. Note how Bayformers has done better than Amazing Spider-Man (despite allegedly being superior than Raimider Man), although AMS1 did better than Age of Extinction.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 12, 2014)

People are pissed at Michael Bay for taking his sweet time in making Bad Boyz III


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 12, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> But why? Since when?




Can't say, for quite a while now. Maybe january?


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 12, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> It gets REALLY hard to tell when you are serious and when you are trolling.



I'm not serious & I never troll.

Its more like...  people troll themselves.

I hope that simplifies things.

:WOW


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 12, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Bay's movies aren't doing better.
> 
> *Transformers*
> 
> ...



looks to me like they are specially when you add in the foreign markets


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 13, 2014)

I'll admit, it works in china, poor bastards aren't used to being so pornographically pandered to like they were in Age of Extinction, with battle scenes that felt more like masturbation than they did cinematography


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 13, 2014)

They learned Ninjustu from a freakin book? Dafuq?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 16, 2014)

Splinter learned from a book. Is that any more improbable than "He learned it from watching some guy from before he was a mutant and was just a normal rat"?

Anyway, saw it. Loved it. TMNT is one of my favorite franchiseses.

Anyone who dislikes it is wrong.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 16, 2014)

I disagree with Donnie being too much of a nerd, I liked his character.


----------



## Psychic (Aug 16, 2014)

I watched this movie because I didn't want to wait 2 hours to see Planet of the Apes.

I was pleasantly suprised. I saw this in 3D and it was worth the extra money because the action scenes look totally cool in 3D. The storyline was total crap, but the special effects and fighting scenes were really kickass. The one-liners were funny as well and overall was entertaining despite having a very generic and bland plot. At the end of the movie, I was already hoping for a sequel. And did I mention Raphael was pure porn. Never thought I find a turtle so sexy, lol. I give it a 7/10 for entertainment value.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 16, 2014)

I wonder if Eric will be the "real Shredder" in the next movie. We never did see this Shredder's face as far as I can recall... There has to be a reason for that.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 16, 2014)

Tradition. Shredder's face is almost always hidden (when not covered by the mask obviously). I seem to recall it being like that in the 80s show, and for awhile it was like that in the 2012 one.

Can't remember if it was like that in the other movie, but probably.

It's one of them Doctor Doom type things. He's horribly scarred but sometimes only slightly scarred and being a drama queen or some shit.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 16, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> I disagree with Donnie being too much of a nerd, I liked his character.



For me it made it seem like they were trying to hard to differentiate him. He was never an actual nerd. He was just a tech junky or what have you. Here they made him seem like Erkel.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 16, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> For me it made it seem like they were trying to hard to differentiate him. He was never an actual nerd. He was just a tech junky or what have you. Here they made him seem like Erkel.



Some of the gadgets he carries was over the top like the retina scanner. But his behavior as result was great like the outburst he had when he shut down the gas.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 16, 2014)

While I was not terribly displeased with how Michelangelo appealed to popular culture, I wish that it had been something other than hip-hop culture. Why is hip-hop culture so popular in movies, recently? Why can there not be more characters that appeal to rock and roll/heavy metal culture, for example?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 16, 2014)

Mikey is a caricature of a surfer dude


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 17, 2014)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Tradition. Shredder's face is almost always hidden (when not covered by the mask obviously). I seem to recall it being like that in the 80s show, and for awhile it was like that in the 2012 one.
> 
> Can't remember if it was like that in the other movie, but probably.
> 
> It's one of them Doctor Doom type things. He's horribly scarred but sometimes only slightly scarred and being a drama queen or some shit.



Shredder is not horribly scarred (at least, not normally) and no, his face wasn't always hidden in the 80's show. There is an episode when he gets his own team of teenage mutant ninja _frogs_, and not only is he unmasked but he isn't even in costume.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVsVko0-3yg[/YOUTUBE]

(okay, he says its a holographic projector, but the wording makes it sound like it just changes his clothes).

(also:

_*Shredder:* My name is Shredder, and I love all living things._ 

Funny.)

The first movie revealed his face at the end, while the 2003 series showed his real face before he was even in costume (unless you count that Oroku Saki _was_ a "mask"). 

In most versions he isn't horribly scarred at all. I know he was scarred in the first movie, and he might be in this one, but he wasn't in the 80's show, the Noughties show, don't think he was in the original comic, and other versions aren't even in the film / show all that much. He _was_ horribly scarred in the second movie, but that was from the events of the first film and we'd already seen his face by that point.

I mean, if he's horribly scarred in this movie (its not out here yet) then that's one thing, but as for it being traditional? No, it isn't.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 17, 2014)

masamune1 said:


> In most versions he isn't horribly scarred at all. I know he was scarred in the first movie, and he might be in this one, but he wasn't in the 80's show, the Noughties show, don't think he was in the original comic, and other versions aren't even in the film / show all that much.



To add/clarify. He was scarred in the original movie because of the Splinter attack and in the comic he wasn't scarred because that attack never happened. And I would have to check but I think in the comic Splinter never has a direct fight with Shredder.


----------



## Psychic (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Banhammer (Aug 17, 2014)

Yeah, they stretched all the turtles into flimsy caricatures, to the point where you felt more depth when they were more homogenized.

How they did that and still manage to make half the internet call them unlikeable wiggers (particularly in Michaelangelo's case) is beyond me, but I'm guessing shit like Juicy J's theme song didn't help

There's comfort though. It made a shit load of cash, so we're certain the turtles will recieve a worth reboot ... eventually


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 17, 2014)

Blitzomaru said:


> They learned Ninjustu from a freakin book? Dafuq?



I think it was a shout out joke to the original movie where the turtles kick the foot clans ass and tell them "oh I think these guys didn't read the whole book" or something (because the foot were more like weaboos than actual ninjas)


It's one of the few jokes that actually works, even if it's unintentional humour


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 17, 2014)

Banhammer said:


> Yeah, they stretched all the turtles into flimsy caricatures, to the point where you felt more depth when they were more homogenized.
> 
> How they did that and still manage to make half the internet call them unlikeable wiggers (particularly in Michaelangelo's case) is beyond me, but I'm guessing shit like Juicy J's theme song didn't help
> 
> There's comfort though. It made a shit load of cash, so we're certain the turtles will recieve a worth reboot ... eventually



A sequel is already set for 2016


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 17, 2014)

And hopefully it will be just as forgettable


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 17, 2014)

How can they be wiggers if they're not white. If anything they'd be giggers. Because they're green, you see. What if they were navy colored?


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 17, 2014)

na'biggers

Because it's Navy Blue


----------



## Psychic (Aug 17, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> A sequel is already set for 2016





Hell yeah!!!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 17, 2014)

Atleast _someone _ still wants to be shell shocked.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 18, 2014)

Will definitely see it. Kinda hoping for Rat King.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 23, 2014)

And they said there wasn't plans to make the turtles aliens. These make that claim bullshit, though we all knew it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 23, 2014)

ugh, that's nasty


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 24, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> ugh, that's nasty



That concept art can always be reused in a later installment of this series; for example, I noticed that Splinter and the Turtles were the only mutants in this film, and they were the main protagonists; there were no evil mutants. A sequel could introduce Rocksteady and Bebop and/or Tokka and Rahzar, since none of the Foot Clan ninjas presented a true challenge to the turtles in a direct fight.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 25, 2014)

I have mix feelings. It has moments, and cool shots, but also boring plot and some horrible acting from certain actors. Wasn't feeling leo's voice at all either. Don was horrible. Loved Mikey and Ralph was solid. The elevator scene >>>


----------



## Castiel (Aug 29, 2014)

Went in dreading this kinda, but it _ok_ a Solid C/C-

Not "good" by a long shot.  But it had a couple ideas and scenes that really worked.  A lot more than I expected it to.  Could have used better casting here and there and another script draft and some more editing, but yeah, I had a decent time and walked out entertained and not insulted.  So that's a win!

Also fact that I got a free coupon to the movie with a purchase of Turtles Forever did nothing but help 



> Some of the gadgets he carries was over the top like the retina scanner. But his behavior as result was great like the outburst he had when he shut down the gas.


I honestly loved his extendo bo staff.  Like I kind of want that to show up in the IDW comics and Nick show.




~Gesy~ said:


> A sequel is already set for 2016



Director confirmed Bebop and Rocksteady.  The IDW comics have proven they can work as comedic characters who are still deadly threats in a semi-serious world.  So that gives me hope that the idea isn't unsalvageable.

My #1 hope for the sequel is that they do what the original series was too afraid to do and full on bring in the Utrom and/or Krang himself.  I mean Shredder's stupid ass virus plan suddenly makes a hell of a lot more sense if they're being manipulated by an alien force who intends to hinder potential opposition.

and again the IDW comics have proven that Krang can work as a serious (and fucking awesome) villain so if this series' version of Krang is even 1/20th good as IDW Krang that's a win.



Onomatopoeia said:


> Will definitely see it. Kinda hoping for Rat King.



I'd be curious to see how then handle him since every version of the Rat King is really fucking different and almost an entirely different character from the others.

Like the Nickelodeon version is this creepy ass sadistic asshole who was blinded by the turtles and sees through rats and the IDW version is an extradimensional wizard.who literally the basis for the Pied Piper


----------



## Soca (Oct 13, 2014)

Some concept art for Rocksteady, Bebop, Shredder and Krang.







Why the hell weren't we given this Shredder


----------



## Gunners (Nov 29, 2014)

Saw the film today. Shredder's design is a perfect example of my issues with the film: trying too hard to be cool when simplicity would go a long way.

Felt the interaction between the characters was contrived. The plot was uninspired, but functional. The moments where I should have empathised with the characters was ruined by trying too hard: ''This is a scene where you're supposed to feel sorry for them. Notice how the camera is panning each of the characters and the dramatic track in the background", and "This is a scene where you're supposed to think, awesome. Here's an unnecessary pause for you to sit in awe."

Lazy is my closing thoughts. The material is easy enough to work with so the product could have been much better. However, it seems as though Michael Bay is comfortable with the ceiling he's set for himself.


----------

